# Milan - Cagliari: 27 agosto 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (24 Agosto 2017)

Milan - Cagliari, seconda giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. I rossoneri arrivato da due vittoria, contro Crotone e Shkendija. Il Cagliari dal pesante KO contro la Juventus.

Milan - Cagliari si giocherà domenica 27 agosto 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Arbitro Pairetto. 

Dove vedere Milan - Cagliari in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Agosto 2017)

Questa è importantissima. Bisogna confermarci in campionato e fare 6 punti su 6. Forza


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessiè Montolivo Calhanoglou
Suso Borini
Kalinic

3 punti tranquilli e poi finalmente la pausa per recuperare Biglia e Bonaventura...sperando che la società si svegli e chiuda sto mercato in modo degno...


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
> Kessiè Montolivo Calhanoglou
> Suso Borini
> ...



Montolivo non so se sarà recuperato quindi probabilmente giocherà Locatelli.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Agosto 2017)

Non sarà facile. Ho visto Juventus-Cagliari e il Cagliari aveva giocato molto bene nonostante il risultato


----------



## 7vinte (24 Agosto 2017)

Donna 
Conti Musa Bonny RR 
Kes Loca Calha 
Suso Silva Bori


----------



## Crox93 (24 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessie Locatelli Calhanoglu
Suso
Cutrone Kalinic


----------



## 7vinte (24 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
> Kessie Locatelli Calhanoglu
> Suso
> Cutrone Kalinic



Silva titolare


----------



## Crox93 (24 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Silva titolare



Ho avuto il dubbio Silva/Kalinic ma sinceramente il portoghese mi da poche garanzie per ora


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic questa non la gioca al 99,99%


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

4-3-3
Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodrguez
Kessiè Locatelli Chalanoglu
Suso Silva Borini

Balllottaggio fino all'ultimo Silva-Cutrone


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Agosto 2017)

Non facciamoci sorprende, il Cagliari è una squadra pericolosa che ha dimostrato di sapersi creare le proprie opportunità nel corso dei 90 minuti. Io sarò allo stadio, primo anello verde, chi ci sarà del forum?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Agosto 2017)

Da vincere assolutamente. 3 punti senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2017)

Per me, vinciamo in scioltezza. Il tifo della prima in casa sarà clamoroso e di grande spinta. 
Spero parta Silva titolare, ha bisogno di giocare e di trovare continuità e fiducia.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Kalinic questa non la gioca al 99,99%


Probabilmente entrerà a partita in corso.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non sarà facile. Ho visto Juventus-Cagliari e il Cagliari aveva giocato molto bene nonostante il risultato


Vero ma tolto Sau sono di una pochezza disarmante in attacco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2017)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che non parte titolare Kalinic


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2017)

Jack ci sarà?


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Voglio vedere Silva e Cutrone insieme


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

Da vincere e basta.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2017)

Ho visto Juve-Cagliari e per certi versi il Cagliari mi sembra davvero una buona squadra, quindi occhio, non esistono partite facili e il pareggio è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Jack ci sarà?



No, rientra dopo la sosta.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Symon (25 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto il dubbio Silva/Kalinic ma sinceramente il portoghese mi da poche garanzie per ora



Poche garanzie?!? 2 goal in 2 partite e mezza...più garanzie di così.
Ieri sera non era in partita, e credo nemmeno concentrato...Ma sarà un episodio isolato.


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2017)

partita da vincere assolutamente, senza se e senza ma. Non possiamo nemmeno dire che abbiamo la fatica dell'EL perchè ieri dei titolari ha giocato solo Bonucci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2017)

Prima partita vera dell'anno: vincere.


Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez 
Kessie Locatelli Çalhanoglu 
Suso Kalinic Borini ​


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2017)

L'ultima partita prima dell'inizio dell'era Bonucci-Biglia.
Un risultato che non sia la vittoria in una giornata in cui si gioca Roma Inter Genoa Juve non è da prendere in considerazione.


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che non parte titolare Kalinic



Non non gioca di sicuro Kalinic. Non si allena seriamente da 10 giorni, giocherà gli ultimi 20 minuti


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2017)

Okkio ragazzi è tutt'altro che facile, e chi ha visto Juve Cagliari domenica ne è testimone. Ovviamente un risultato diverso dalla vittoria, non ci deve essere ma dovremmo essere molto concentrati, il resto lo farà lo stadio. C'è tanta voglia di grande Milan, mi aspetto 60.000 persone e una bolgia pazzesca. Rigurado la formazione secondo me è questa.
Gigio
Conti Musacchio Bonucci R2
Kessie Loca Chala
Suso Cutrone Borini.
Spero in Loca e non Montolivo, e sicuramente gioca Cutrone perchè ieri Silva ha sprecato una chance importante. Se non migliora nel difendere palla, in quel suo atteggiamento da superiore, in Italia farà poca strada. Ma io conto su Montella potenzialmente può diventare un crack.
Se poi le cose vanno come devono andare, nell'ultima mezz'ora vedremo la coppia Kalinic Silva.


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'ultima partita prima dell'inizio dell'era Bonucci-Biglia.
> Un risultato che non sia la vittoria in una giornata in cui si gioca Roma Inter Genoa Juve non è da prendere in considerazione.



Ecco e non vedo l'ora di vedere Biglia in campo altro giocatore fondamentale come Suso e Kessie...


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Agosto 2017)

Rombo 4-4-2 con Silva e Kalinic davanti e cutrone che subentra


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non non gioca di sicuro Kalinic. Non si allena seriamente da 10 giorni, giocherà gli ultimi 20 minuti



Per fare 20 min lo portava in Macedonia...Sta bene, gioca


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2017)

Proverei Suso trequartista (non è un ruolo a lui congeniale, ma se non lo proviamo ora...), e in attacco Andrè Silva (deve giocare) in coppia con Cutrone (inamovibile in questo momento).


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2017)

Gioca con il 4-3-3 Montella tanto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Formazione già scritta:

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodríguez
Kessie Montolivo Calhanoglu
Suso Cutrone Borini

Se Monto non ha recuperato dall'affaticamento gioca Loca,

circa 15% di possibilità per Kalinic, SIlva sicuro in panca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Proverei Suso trequartista (non è un ruolo a lui congeniale, ma se non lo proviamo ora...), e in attacco Andrè Silva (deve giocare) in coppia con Cutrone (inamovibile in questo momento).



Non credo che giochermo a 5 dietro neanche se lo vedo con i miei occhi.
4-3-3 classico e amatissimo (da me).


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che non parte titolare Kalinic



Infatti non partirà titolare.....è appena arrivato, non lo farà partire titolare prima della sosta. Il titolare sarà sicuro Andrè


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Rombo 4-4-2 con Silva e Kalinic davanti e cutrone che subentra


Per gli esperimenti c'era la squadra macedone, col Cagliari sarà 433, e giustamente aggiungerei....


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2017)

io continuo a credere che giocherà kalinic comunque a breve lo sapremo


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Infatti non partirà titolare.....è appena arrivato, non lo farà partire titolare prima della sosta. Il titolare sarà sicuro Andrè



L'unico veramente impossibile è Andre.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Formazione già scritta:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodríguez
> ...



Anche per me sarà questa formazione titolare, perchè è quella che dà più garanzie.

In attacco sarà titolare Cutrone, poi forse a risultato raggiunto entrerà Kalinic per provare a giocare a 2 punte.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per fare 20 min lo portava in Macedonia...Sta bene, gioca



in Macedonia non poteva portarlo perché non era in lista Uefa. x di più siamo sicuri che sia ufficialmente tesserato?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> in Macedonia non poteva portarlo perché non era in lista Uefa. x di più siamo sicuri che sia ufficialmente tesserato?



È tesserato e lo slot UEFA c'era, invece ha fatto giocare sia Cutrone che Silva


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2017)

Le Probabili formazioni danni tutte silva


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta*


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta*



Con Biglia e Bonaventura sarebbe un'altra musica, ma ci accontentiamo. 
Dobbiamo vincere e convincere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2017)

MINIMO 3 pere


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2017)

2 gol di Silva 1 Kessie 1 calhanoglu 1 suso


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È tesserato e lo slot UEFA c'era, invece ha fatto giocare sia Cutrone che Silva



lo slot uefa c'era fino alle 00.00 del 16 Agosto, poi la lista x il preliminare era bloccata. sul fatto che è tesserato mi fido, quindi vuol dire che abbiamo già presentato la fidejussione&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta*




Uhm.. Dubito metterà Silva. Per me parte Cutrone.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 2 gol di Silva 1 Kessie 1 calhanoglu 1 suso



se vabbé giochi sempre con la Skendjia


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Con Biglia e Bonaventura sarebbe un'altra musica, ma ci accontentiamo.
> Dobbiamo vincere e convincere.



Con i ladri misteriosamente SAu e Joao Pedro cioè i 2 migliori, erano "stranamente" in panchina....


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2017)

*La probabile formazione secondo sky
All.Montella Modulo: 4-3-3

Donnarumma
Conti
Bonucci
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Locatelli
Calahnoglu
Suso
Cutrone
Borini*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo sky
> All.Montella Modulo: 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Questa mi sembra la più probabile.


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo sky
> All.Montella Modulo: 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...






Abbiamo una difesa assurda. Quando tornerà Biglia saremo fortissimi anche a centrocampo. Mancherebbe davvero solo un esterno nella formazione titolare.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo sky
> All.Montella Modulo: 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Mancano un Rafinha e un Keita a questa squadra, poi andrebbe benissimo


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2017)

Non se ne puó più di sto brocco di Borini. Non si puo oggettivamente puntare alla CL con questo titolare.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Borini si impegna, corre e lotta ma è solo un ottimo panchinaro. A noi serve quell'esterno veloce che possa andare in doppia cifra.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Sappiamo già tutti che questo 433 diventerà un 4231 con Chalanoglu che va a giocare ovunque sulla trequarti


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2017)

sinceramente ? non pensavo di vedere titolare in campionato un giocatore preso palesemente per la panchina.
esterno alto a sx, c'è qualcosa che andrebbe rivisto.....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2017)

Alla lunga con un attacco del genere temo che il quarto posto ce lo dovremo sudare...


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> sinceramente ? non pensavo di vedere titolare in campionato un giocatore preso palesemente per la panchina.
> esterno alto a sx, c'è qualcosa che andrebbe rivisto.....



Il problema è che questa titolarità gliela stanno facendo annusare un po' troppo, se si abitua in panchina non ci va manco morto.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> sinceramente ? non pensavo di vedere titolare in campionato un giocatore preso palesemente per la panchina.
> esterno alto a sx, c'è qualcosa che andrebbe rivisto.....



Domenica segna


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Domenica segna



speriamo!


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questa titolarità gliela stanno facendo annusare un po' troppo, se si abitua in panchina non ci va manco morto.



Non capisco il senso della frase.. Cioè impone a Montella di non uscire? Si incatena alla traversa così non lo toglie? Dai, è evidente che è una seconda scelta per Montella ma è anche evidente che con Bonaventura fuori non abbiamo altro esterno se non lui. Sicuro ne serve un altro e probabilmente arriverà qualcuno dopo la cessione di Niang, ma al momento siamo questi. Non avendo alternative gioca Borini, anche io preferirei altro ma la situazione è questa


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Agosto 2017)

Meglio Niang di Borini


----------



## Ambrole (26 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Meglio Niang di Borini



Beh niang, al di là Delle antipatie e del fatto che si è definitivamente fatto fuori dal Milan, nn solo è più forte di borini, ma probabilmente sarà piu forte anche dell' esterno che potrebbe arrivare per sostituirlo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Meglio Niang di Borini


Non esageriamo. 
Almeno borini si sbatte per la squadra e non ha due piedi storti. È un giocatore mediocre che fa il suo compitino. 
Niang è osceno.


----------



## pablog1585 (26 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo sky
> All.Montella Modulo: 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Metterei Montolivo al posto di Locatelli, per il resto buono così


----------



## pablog1585 (26 Agosto 2017)

Borini si sta guadagnando a buon titolo la titolarità, da quel dinamismo è lavoro sporco che permettono alla squadra di recuperare palloni e pressare bene


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Capisco l'entusiasmo delle prime uscite ma ragà abbiamo giocato in ordine di apparizione: 

Craiova, Škendija e Cotrone in 10. Se veramente credete che queste partite significhino che siamo apposto con Cutrone in avanti e con Borini forse è l'ora di aprire gli occhi. Quando andremo ad affrontare squadre ben attrezzate, e parlo già di squadre come il Torino, come la Sampdoria giocare con Borini e Cutrone può essere un grosso limite.

Ricordo a tutti che dobbiamo arrivare quarti. Mi sembrate tutti troppo result oriented.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'entusiasmo delle prime uscite ma ragà abbiamo giocato in ordine di apparizione:
> 
> Craiova, Škendija e Cotrone in 10. Se veramente credete che queste partite significhino che siamo apposto con Cutrone in avanti e con Borini forse è l'ora di aprire gli occhi. Quando andremo ad affrontare squadre ben attrezzate, e parlo già di squadre come il Torino, come la Sampdoria giocare con Borini e Cutrone può essere un grosso limite.
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che dobbiamo arrivare quarti. Mi sembrate tutti troppo result oriented.



Finalmente qualcuno che tiene i piedi per terra. Non si può pensare che Cutrone sia già ai livelli di un Belotti e che possiamo farci tutta la stagione con lui come prima scelta. Alla prime 3-4 partite in cui non farà nemmeno un gol questo verrà massacrato di questo passo..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2017)

Ho speso 35€, quindi vedete di renderli spesi bene


----------



## koti (26 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo sky
> All.Montella Modulo: 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Realisticamente il 3-5-2 è il modulo che meglio si adatta a questa rosa: abbiamo una marea di terzini e 4/5 punte centrali che potrebbero alternarsi là davanti (Kalinic, Cutrone, Silva, Borini + Suso). Il 4-3-3 purtroppo è improponibile, impensabile affrontare una stagione di 50 partite o più con soli 3 esterni: Borini, Suso ed eventualmente Bonaventura (e con Jack in avanti avremmo un'alternativa in meno a centrocampo, già cortissimo). 
Il problema è che se vendiamo Paletta e Gomez diventiamo cortissimi anche nei difensori centrali (avremmo solo i tre titolari+Zapata), quindi pure la difesa a 3 diventerebbe infattibile.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Realisticamente il 3-5-2 è il modulo che meglio si adatta a questa rosa: abbiamo una marea di terzini e 4/5 punte centrali che potrebbero alternarsi là davanti (Kalinic, Cutrone, Silva, Borini + Suso). Il 4-3-3 purtroppo è improponibile, impensabile affrontare una stagione di 50 partite o più con soli 3 esterni: Borini, Suso ed eventualmente Bonaventura (e con Jack in avanti avremmo un'alternativa in meno a centrocampo, già cortissimo).
> Il problema è che se vendiamo Paletta e Gomez diventiamo cortissimi anche nei difensori centrali (avremmo solo i tre titolari+Zapata), quindi pure la difesa a 3 diventerebbe infattibile.



Suso il trequartista non lo sa fare. il modulo a 3 migliore èil 343


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ci saranno circa 100 cagliaritani al seguito dei rossoblu domani


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

Se guardiamo la panchna dei convocati di domandi siam pieni di difensori ma con pochissimi centrocampisti ed esterni..


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che tiene i piedi per terra. Non si può pensare che Cutrone sia già ai livelli di un Belotti e che possiamo farci tutta la stagione con lui come prima scelta. *Alla prime 3-4 partite in cui non farà nemmeno un gol questo verrà massacrato di questo passo..*



Non sarà massacrato come non è stato massacrato Donnaruma prima della telenovela sul rinnovo, nonostante gli errori in campo.
I giocatori delle giovanili sono sicuro che saranno sempre protetti, sono altri come Silva (pagato caro) e Kalinic (bomber scarso) che rischiano, soprattutto se non partiranno col piede giusto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sarà massacrato come non è stato massacrato Donnaruma prima della telenovela sul rinnovo, nonostante gli errori in campo.
> I giocatori delle giovanili sono sicuro che saranno sempre protetti, sono altri come Silva (pagato caro) e Kalinic (bomber scarso) che rischiano, soprattutto se non partiranno col piede giusto.



Non tanto da noi eh, quanto dai media.. Bisogna diminuire un po' la pressione mediatica su questo ragazzo..


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2017)

Si sa qualcosa riguardo il numero di spettatori?


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

4-3-3
Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodrguez
Kessiè Locatelli Chalanoglu
Suso Silva Borini
Questo moduo poi lo sappiamo tutti che diventa 4231

Silva ha un assoluto bisogno di giocare e soprattutto _segnare_.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 4-3-3
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodrguez
> Kessiè Locatelli Chalanoglu
> ...



concordo. Voglio vedere come decidi di gestirlo Montella, ma non deve assolutamente bruciarlo. E' l'investimento più importante che abbiamo fatto e in queste partite deve ritrovare fiducia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 4-3-3
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodrguez
> Kessiè Locatelli Chalanoglu
> ...



Scommettiamo che tra 1 mese tutti noi considereremo Kalinic titolare inamovibile? 

Ripeto anche io vorrei Costa o Pierre ma Kalinic è molto meno scarso di quello che molti credono


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che tra 1 mese tutti noi considereremo Kalinic titolare inamovibile?
> 
> Ripeto anche io vorrei Costa o Pierre ma Kalinic è molto meno scarso di quello che molti credono



Io non ho parlato di kalinic.. che comuque sono sicuro che farà più che bene..


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2017)

*Secondo Sky Montolivo in vantaggio su Locatelli per una maglia da titolare*


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Montolivo in vantaggio su Locatelli per una maglia da titolare*



Ecco qui, mi sono rovinato la giornata con questa notizia.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Montolivo in vantaggio su Locatelli per una maglia da titolare*


*
La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news*


*Donnarumma
Conti
Bonucci
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Montolivo
Calahnoglu
Suso
Cutrone
Borini*


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Montolivo in vantaggio su Locatelli per una maglia da titolare*


Su Sky non riescono proprio a dare news positive


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news*
> 
> 
> ...



Montolivo al posto di Locatelli


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi ora non è che Montolivo sia poi un cesso mostruoso. Cioè voglio dire può giocare anche lui ogni tanto eh


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ora non è che Montolivo sia poi un cesso mostruoso. Cioè voglio dire può giocare anche lui ogni tanto eh



Montolivo è la terza scelta come regista. La prima scelta è Biglia, la seconda Locatelli e la terza Montolivo. Quindi in quel ruolo è il più scarso che abbiamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Montolivo è la terza scelta come regista. La prima scelta è Biglia, la seconda Locatelli e la terza Montolivo. Quindi in quel ruolo è il più scarso che abbiamo.


.
Oltretutto è un codardo


----------



## pablog1585 (26 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ora non è che Montolivo sia poi un cesso mostruoso. Cioè voglio dire può giocare anche lui ogni tanto eh



Meglio di Locatelli sicuro


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2017)

anche a me locatelli non fa impazzire...


----------



## Milanista (26 Agosto 2017)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Meglio di Locatelli sicuro



A biliardino


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2017)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Meglio di Locatelli sicuro



Ma dove, Locatelli se lo mangia. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Agosto 2017)

non c'è da discutere XD 
sia Locatelli che Montolivo 
sono bocciati alla voce "regista"


----------



## panteganus (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news*
> 
> 
> ...



ma mettere Calahnoglu al posto di borini? meglio uno forte leggermente fuoriposto che uno indecente nel posto giusto


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2017)

dunque la prima giornata milan inter e juventus hanno vinto tutte 3-0
oggi sia inter che juventus hanno vinto con due gol di scarto ed entrambe in rimonta
quindi anche noi domani dobbiamo andare in svantaggio e vincere poi con due gol di scarto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ora non è che Montolivo sia poi un cesso mostruoso. Cioè voglio dire può giocare anche lui ogni tanto eh


Eh, appunto; se non può giocare manco col Cagliari...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2017)

Partita fondamentale, dai ragazzi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

Iniziamo a prenderci 'sto +3 sulla Rometta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma quando è stata l'ultima volta che siamo riusciti a fare 6 punti nelle prime 2 giornate di campionato? Neanche quando vincemmo l'ultimo scudetto, ricordo che perdemmo la prima (o la seconda?) a Cesena


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quando è stata l'ultima volta che siamo riusciti a fare 6 punti nelle prime 2 giornate di campionato? Neanche quando vincemmo l'ultimo scudetto, ricordo che perdemmo la prima (o la seconda?) a Cesena



Con SuperPippo in panchina


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quando è stata l'ultima volta che siamo riusciti a fare 6 punti nelle prime 2 giornate di campionato? Neanche quando vincemmo l'ultimo scudetto, ricordo che perdemmo la prima (o la seconda?) a Cesena



con l'armata di pippo mio del 2015...milan lazio 3 1...parma milan 4 5


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Con SuperPippo in panchina



Ah è vero, contro Lazio e Parma, mi ero dimenticato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> con l'armata di pippo mio del 2015...milan lazio 3 1...parma milan 4 5


Mamma mia, 4 palloni da un Parma che sarebbe finito ultimo in classifica.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, 4 palloni da un Parma che sarebbe finito ultimo in classifica.



in quell'anno il parma battè l'inter 2 a 0 con doppietta di paolino de ceglie...un pò di rispetto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, 4 palloni da un Parma che sarebbe finito ultimo in classifica.



Il quarto ancora me lo ricordo, con il duo De Sciglio-Diego Lopez...


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Quest'anno dobbiamo ALMENO vincere tutte quelle casalinghe con tutte le squadre dalla 5° posizione in giù


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

Inzaghi si salvò inizialmente perchè Menez era in stato di grazia. Fece un campionato clamoroso.Contro il napoli umiliò Albiol e Koulibaly. Con il Parma gol di tacco illegale.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno dobbiamo ALMENO vincere tutte quelle casalinghe con tutte le squadre dalla 5° posizione in giù



Se, facile la fai. Qualsiasi squadra, anche la più forte del mondo, imbecca almeno un paio di giornate no ogni stagione.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Sono ottimista.. per me vinciamo senza troppi problemi


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Cagliari fuori casa è pietoso, prende imbarcate da tutti, partita da vincere senza discussioni


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Se, facile la fai. Qualsiasi squadra, anche la più forte del mondo, imbecca almeno un paio di giornate no ogni stagione.



Ovvio ma questo dev'essere l'obbiettivo.
La gente deve tornare a San Siro e tremargli le gambe, negli ultimi anni venivano tutti a fare una gita


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> ma mettere Calahnoglu al posto di borini? meglio uno forte leggermente fuoriposto che uno indecente nel posto giusto



e poi a centrocampo chi gioca? intanto questa formazione è un 4231 con chalanoglu che svaria per la trequarti


----------



## Ambrole (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 4-3-3
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodrguez
> Kessiè Locatelli Chalanoglu
> ...



Se l idea è quella di giocare a tre davanti, lui per forza gioca poco essendo la terza scelta. 
Se giocano a due punte, non lo vedo adattissimo....quindi diventa dura.
Certo essendo solo in tre e essendoci anche l EL lo spazio un po' si trova


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Partita da vincere ad ogni costo. A San Siro contro queste squadre bisogna vincerle tutte. Il Cagliari contro la Juve si è dimostrata una squadra ostica, ma non si deve fallire


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2017)

Se il tuo acquisto più caro è dietro nelle gerarchie ad un ragazzino del 98(ormai c'è poco da discutere,si tratta di scelta tecnica costante)significa,senza ipocrisie,che si sono buttati 40 milioni nel water.

A me sembra un fatto enorme e francamente imbarazzante per Mirabelli e Fassone.


----------



## Gatto (27 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se il tuo acquisto più caro è dietro nelle gerarchie ad un ragazzino del 98(ormai c'è poco da discutere,si tratta di scelta tecnica costante)significa,senza ipocrisie,che si sono buttati 40 milioni nel water.
> 
> A me sembra un fatto enorme e francamente imbarazzante per Mirabelli e Fassone.



A me sembra invece quanto meno singolare parlare di gerarchie consolidate alla seconda giornata di campionato, in una squadra con 11 giocatori nuovi di zecca, ma tant'e'. Credo tu abbia la sfera di cristallo e spero mi dirai dove l' hai comprata di modo che possa prenderla pure io.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> A me sembra invece quanto meno singolare parlare di gerarchie consolidate alla seconda giornata di campionato, in una squadra con 11 giocatori nuovi di zecca, ma tant'e'. Credo tu abbia la sfera di cristallo e spero mi dirai dove l' hai comprata di modo che possa prenderla pure io.



Il futuro nessuno lo conosce ma mi sembra evidente che al momento,nelle gerarchie,Cutrone sia davanti a Silva e francamente ritengo che sia un fatto enorme,visto quanto è stato pagato.Se poi consideriamo anche Kalinic,temo che con il 4-3-3 il portoghese vedrà poco il campo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Un esterno sinistro veloce e soprattutto che segni ci serve assolutamente.. Borini è una discreta riserva, non un titolare


----------



## Gatto (27 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il futuro nessuno lo conosce ma mi sembra evidente che al momento,nelle gerarchie,Cutrone sia davanti a Silva e francamente ritengo che sia un fatto enorme,visto quanto è stato pagato.Se poi consideriamo anche Kalinic,temo che con il 4-3-3 il portoghese vedrà poco il campo.



Caro robs, fuori da Milanello c' e' una scritta recante " lavori in corso" grande come una casa. Quello che al momento sembrano scelte definite in realta' sono suscettibili di cambiamento con la crescita individuale e generale della squadra. In generale, e non lo dico solo a te, mi pare che siate tutti piu' o meno convinti che Silva sia stato un acquisto cannato e che la societa' con allenatore in testa non proteggeranno il grande investimento fatto questa estate. Io fossi in voi ci andrei cauto con le sentenze ad agosto anche perche' con il vostro metro di giudizio in altri tempi, sareste stati in grado di decretare la fine prematura di grandi fuoriclasse sbocciati piu' tardi, ma sbocciati...


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2017)

A me quel Borini titolare fa veramente sanguinare gli occhi.
Dopo un mercato di 200 milioni non ti puoi presentare così.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Quanti saremo stasera? 50000?


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Silva deve continuare a giocaree,, deve prendere fiducia e segnare. nella ripresa se stiamo controllando il risulato, vedrei bene biglia e 2 primavera(Zanellato e gabbia)


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

come mai non sono usciti i convocati ieri?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il futuro nessuno lo conosce ma mi sembra evidente che al momento,nelle gerarchie,Cutrone sia davanti a Silva e francamente ritengo che sia un fatto enorme,visto quanto è stato pagato.Se poi consideriamo anche Kalinic,temo che con il 4-3-3 il portoghese vedrà poco il campo.



Ovviamente da buon tifoso del Milan, ritieni che la la cosa non può essere dovuta a meriti di Cutrone, è solo perché A. Silva è un bidone...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> come mai non sono usciti i convocati ieri?



Convocati ufficiali:

PORTIERI: A. Donnarumma, G. Donnarumma, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Bonucci, Calabria, Conti, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Romagnoli, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Biglia, Calhanoglu, Gabbia, Kessie, Locatelli, Montolivo
ATTACCANTI: Borini, Cutrone, Kalinic, André Silva, Suso.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

*Ecco i convocati per la sfida di questa sera contro il Cagliari:
Portieri: A.Donnarumma, G.Donnarumma, Storari
Difensori: Abate,Antonelli,Bonucci,Calabria,Conti,Musacchio,Rodriguez, Romagnoli,Zapata
Centrocampisti:Biglia,Calhanoglu,Gabbia,Kessie,Locatelli, Montolivo
Attaccanti:Borini,Cutrone,Kalinic,Andrè Silva,Suso *


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo una difesa perfetta.
1.se dovessero partire sia gomez che zapata bisognerebbe comprare un altro Dc e sinceramente i soldi dobbiamo spenderli per altro..
2.Zanellato poteva essere convocato secondo me..
3. Guardando il reparto offensivo sono alquanto perplesso.. l'esterno titolare serve assolutamente


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ecco i convocati per la sfida di questa sera contro il Cagliari:
> Portieri: A.Donnarumma, G.Donnarumma, Storari
> Difensori: Abate,Antonelli,Bonucci,Calabria,Conti,Musacchio,Rodriguez, Romagnoli,Zapata
> Centrocampisti:Biglia,Calhanoglu,Gabbia,Kessie,Locatelli, Montolivo
> Attaccanti:Borini,Cutrone,Kalinic,Andrè Silva,Suso *


Gabbia e non Zanellato. A proposito, il contratto quando gli scade? Non vorrei un nuovo caso Dollarumma (se non sbaglio il procuratore è sempre Raiola).


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Silva deve continuare a giocaree,, deve prendere fiducia e segnare. nella ripresa se stiamo controllando il risulato, vedrei bene biglia e 2 primavera(Zanellato e gabbia)





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente da buon tifoso del Milan, ritieni che la la cosa non può essere dovuta a meriti di Cutrone, è solo perché A. Silva è un bidone...


Puoi avere tutti i meriti che vuoi ma in qualsiasi squadra uno pagato 40 milioni(anche solo x tutelare l'investimento fatto)deve essere il titolare e il ragazzo del 98 di belle speranze (a meno che non sia il nuovo Messi o Ronaldo,e non mi sembra questo il caso)la riserva che entra a partita in corso.Qui invece si stanno capovolgendo i ruoli e per me tutto ciò è assurdo,poi ognuno la pensi come meglio creda.

Mai scritto che Andrè Silva è un bidone,ma solo che ,almeno al momento, non lo considerano evidentemente in grado di giocare titolare contro Cagliari e Crotone e non certo x una questione di ritardo nella preparazione.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ecco i convocati per la sfida di questa sera contro il Cagliari:
> Portieri: A.Donnarumma, G.Donnarumma, Storari
> Difensori: Abate,Antonelli,Bonucci,Calabria,Conti,Musacchio,Rodriguez, Romagnoli,Zapata
> Centrocampisti:Biglia,Calhanoglu,Gabbia,Kessie,Locatelli, Montolivo
> Attaccanti:Borini,Cutrone,Kalinic,Andrè Silva,Suso *



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Puoi avere tutti i meriti che vuoi ma in qualsiasi squadra uno pagato 40 milioni(anche solo x tutelare l'investimento fatto)deve essere il titolare e il ragazzo del 98 di belle speranze (a meno che non sia il nuovo Messi o Ronaldo,e non mi sembra questo il caso)la riserva che entra a partita in corso.Qui invece si stanno capovolgendo i ruoli e per me tutto ciò è assurdo,poi ognuno la pensi come meglio creda.
> 
> Mai scritto che Andrè Silva è un bidone,ma solo che ,almeno al momento, non lo considerano evidentemente in grado di giocare titolare contro Cagliari e Crotone e non certo x una questione di ritardo nella preparazione.



Nessuno ha mai affermato che A. SIlva sarebbe stato il centravanti titolare,

non per nulla la società ha sempre parlato di Belotti, Morata, Kalinic, Aubameyang o altri profili esperti,

possiamo tranquillamente discutere sul fatto se Kalinic abbia o non abbia lo stesso profilo degli altri nomi,

Ma su A. Silva sono stati chiarissimi, è un giovane alla seconda stagione da professionista, da far crescere, uno dei migliori prospetti giovani d'europa, già preso in considerazione dalla sua nazionale. In questo mercato 38 M per una tale promessa sono una cifra normale, arriva da una prima stagione da 16 gol in campionato e 8 in nazionale, un titolare ne costa dai 70 in su.

Cutrone è un discorso diverso, giovane che si allena da un anno con la prima squadra, per questo ovviamente molto più dentro nei meccanismi di Montella, che speriamo sia sbocciato, del resto con questi giovani non si può mai conoscere il momento del salto,
se prendiamo Belotti, mediocre e svenduto nel Palermo, nel Torino è esploso dopo 6 mesi.
Tale occasione, per un milanista, deve essere un motivo di sommo gaudio, non certo un'occasione per disprezzare Silva.

Affermare altro è sbagliato...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> se prendiamo Belotti, mediocre e svenduto nel Palermo, nel Torino è esploso dopo 6 mesi.
> Tale occasione, per un milanista, deve essere un motivo di sommo gaudio, non certo un'occasione per disprezzare Silva.



qui l'unico mediocre è il Palermo 
xkè già li le poche volte che giocava segnava... 
la media goal era già buonissima pure a Palermo
6 goal e 2 assist nati su moltissime partite da subentrato e mai da titolare
al massimo su 38 partite ne ha fatti 2 da titolare e non ne sono nemmeno così certo XD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> qui l'unico mediocre è il Palermo
> xkè già li le poche volte che giocava segnava...
> la media goal era già buonissima pure a Palermo
> 6 goal e 2 assist nati su moltissime partite da subentrato e mai da titolare
> al massimo su 38 partite ne ha fatti 2 da titolare e non ne sono nemmeno così certo XD



Bah, magari non c'era un tecnico particolarmente sveglio, poi a Palermo il continuo rischio esonero impedisce ai mister di lavorare in prospettiva, cio nonostante la storia insegna che Zamparini quando a un buon talento fra le mani difficilmente non lo nota.

Evidentemente Belotti non gli ispirava grandi sensazioni, non è così strano, tecnicamente non è eccelso, probabilmente utilizzato a singhiozzo non riusciva a raggiungere la giusta condizione.

Errore di Zampa, ma anche monito, Belotti è un ottimo centravanti, ma non un fenomeno, vale dei soldi, ma non quelli destinati a un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se il tuo acquisto più caro è dietro nelle gerarchie ad un ragazzino del 98(ormai c'è poco da discutere,si tratta di scelta tecnica costante)significa,senza ipocrisie,che si sono buttati 40 milioni nel water.
> 
> A me sembra un fatto enorme e francamente imbarazzante per Mirabelli e Fassone.



Bah.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo per andare a giocare le seconda partita di campionato il 27 Agosto e per voi Silva è già un bidone con 40 milioni buttati perchè non parte titolare.

Magari dall'ottava in poi gioca sempre e fa 15 goal. Ma un po di calma nei giudizi no? Io sono convinto che Cutrone contro una difesa come si deve non tocca palla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per andare a giocare le seconda partita di campionato il 27 Agosto e per voi Silva è già un bidone con 40 milioni buttati perchè non parte titolare.
> 
> Magari dall'ottava in poi gioca sempre e fa 15 goal. Ma un po di calma nei giudizi no? Io sono convinto che Cutrone contro una difesa come si deve non tocca palla.


Vero, anche Dybala all'inizio non giocava. A mio modo di vedere Silva si prenderà la maglia di titolare indiscusso, ma in questo momento (forse anche per permettergli di ambientarsi) vengono preferiti Kalinic e Cutrone. Tuttavia mi auguro che Montella lo faccia giocare, in lui intravedo delle grandi potenzialità.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vero, anche Dybala all'inizio non giocava. A mio modo di vedere Silva si prenderà la maglia di titolare indiscusso, ma in questo momento (forse anche per permettergli di ambientarsi) vengono preferiti Kalinic e Cutrone. Tuttavia mi auguro che Montella lo faccia giocare, in lui intravedo delle grandi potenzialità.



Deve giocare un buon minutaggio ma soprattutto trovare fiducia. Se un ragazzino di 19 anni segna a valanga e lui rimane indietro con lo score può diventare un problema. Alcuni giocatori hanno una personalità spropositata e quindi alla lunga vengono fuori (tipo Dybala).


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

Mi sento che stasera esce un pareggio, speriamo mi sbagli. Ho questo brutto presentimento, ovvero che il Cagliari segna subito e poi si chiude tutto dietro. Speriamo di no...


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo di vincere stasera, già è difficile navigare in questo alone di pessimismo ingiustificato dovessimo perdere inizierebbero i suicidi di massa.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Magari dall'ottava in poi gioca sempre e fa 15 goal. Ma un po di calma nei giudizi no? Io sono convinto che Cutrone contro una difesa come si deve non tocca palla.



La prova del nove sarà contro le big


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vincere stasera, già è difficile navigare in questo alone di pessimismo ingiustificato dovessimo perdere inizierebbero i suicidi di massa.


.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi sento che stasera esce un pareggio, speriamo mi sbagli. Ho questo brutto presentimento, ovvero che il Cagliari segna subito e poi si chiude tutto dietro. Speriamo di no...



Profeta o semplice iettatore?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vincere stasera, già è difficile navigare in questo alone di pessimismo ingiustificato *dovessimo perdere inizierebbero i suicidi di massa.*



Sarebbe semplice selezione naturale, che in questo caso porterebbe l'evoluzione dei fans milanisti a un gradino superiore


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Sicuri almeno 50000 spettatori.. la scorsa settimana l'inter ne ha fatti 51000


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi, bisogna vincere


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sicuri almeno 50000 spettatori.. la scorsa settimana l'inter ne ha fatti 51000



Tutto risolto per il viaggio?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe semplice selezione naturale, che in questo caso porterebbe l'evoluzione dei fans milanisti a un gradino superiore


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

comunque si parla di 45k spettatori, mi aspettavo di più sinceramente..gli sfigati riescono a fare 50k e passa con un mercato deludente e noi non riusciamo a toccare quota 55k per la prima di campionato in casa. Bah.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza Ragazzi!!
Stasera 3-1 , vantaggio Cagliari poi li ariamo nel secondo tempo.
gol di Kalinic, Kessie,Chalanoglu


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque si parla di 45k spettatori, mi aspettavo di più sinceramente..gli sfigati riescono a fare 50k e passa con un mercato deludente e noi non riusciamo a toccare quota 55k per la prima di campionato in casa. Bah.



Se non si superano i 50 mila si è decisamente deludente. Più che altro significherebbe che una grandissima parte dei milanisti non ha affatto gradito l'ultimo mese di calciomercato. Purtroppo la memoria selettiva tende a fare ricordare più i brutti momenti, soprattutto quelli recenti che far risaltare quelli belli.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Profeta o semplice iettatore?



Ho questo presentimento, mi auguro che non sia cosi e che la partita finisca già al primo tempo, ma secondo me ci sarà da soffrire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

47500 spettatori se vi interessa


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque si parla di 45k spettatori, mi aspettavo di più sinceramente..gli sfigati riescono a fare 50k e passa con un mercato deludente e noi non riusciamo a toccare quota 55k per la prima di campionato in casa. Bah.



Prima in casa contro una squadra schifosa..loro con la fiorentina..poi noi abbiamo anche già fatto due gare ufficiali a san siro..e poi chi se ne frega..quello che conta è vincere, per stare con le prime, lasciare indietro la roma e fare una sosta serena


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque si parla di 45k spettatori, mi aspettavo di più sinceramente..gli sfigati riescono a fare 50k e passa con un mercato deludente e noi non riusciamo a toccare quota 55k per la prima di campionato in casa. Bah.



Ad occhio dal sito sembrano più di 50 mila. Primo e secondo anello sono praticamente tutti esauriti a parte qualche punto nel primo rosso e nel secondo arancio all'angolo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Purtroppo non potrò vedere la partita questa sera 
Forza ragazzi


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2017)

2-0

Kessie e Chala


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prima in casa contro una squadra schifosa..loro con la fiorentina..poi noi abbiamo anche già fatto due gare ufficiali a san siro..e poi chi se ne frega..quello che conta è vincere, per stare con le prime, lasciare indietro la roma e fare una sosta serena



La viola è una squadra scandalosa al momento, è la prima in casa, non ha importanza chi è l'avversario. Questi ragionamenti lasciamoli ai nati dopo. Noi san siro lo dobbiamo non dico riempire ma quanto meno superare i 50k. Quest'anno abbiamo fatto un mercato importante come mai prima. Mi aspetto altri numeri.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

*Formazioni ufficiali.
MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

Doppietta Borini.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



Avrei preferito Locatelli per Montolivo che in teoria non è al meglio e soprattutto SIlva titolare. 
Il portoghese ha un *assoluto bisogno di segnare*.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



Gira e rigira, Borini sta facendo il titolare...
So che manca Jack, ma bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sugli esterni offensivi.


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gira e rigira, Borini sta facendo il titolare...
> So che manca Jack, ma bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sugli esterni offensivi.



Mi sa che si fa solo se cedono Niang a certe cifre ma sembra dura spedirlo via.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

*Suso sarà vicecapitano. *


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *


Che schifo di attacco


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 47500 spettatori se vi interessa


Mah. Mi aspettavo molto di più.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Suso sarà vicecapitano. *



Schiaffo incredibile a mosciolivo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



Avrei preferito Locatelli per Montolivo che in teoria non è al meglio e soprattutto SIlva titolare. 
Il portoghese ha un *assoluto bisogno di segnare*.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2017)

C'è quella brutta sconfitta all'ultima da vendicare....


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gira e rigira, Borini sta facendo il titolare...
> So che manca Jack, ma bisogna assolutamente fare qualcosa sugli esterni offensivi.



piu che altro serve un esterno che segni


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *


Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

Pronostico: 4-1. Borini, Cutrone, Silva, Calhanoglu


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Non faccio pronostici che porta sfiga


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Pronostico: 4-1. Borini, Cutrone, Silva, Calhanoglu



Sarebbe perfetto Silva ch entra dalla panchina e segna


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



joao pedro e sau contro la giuve fuori per scelta tecnica. Oggi titolari. ahhahaha ma quanto sono ridicoli?


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Schiaffo incredibile a mosciolivo.



Godo
E anche a Raiola e Dollarumma


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Undici leoni a San Siro! Forza ragazzi! Vinciamo e convinciamo! Forza Milan!!


----------



## neoxes (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Suso sarà vicecapitano. *



Meritatissimo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Godo
> E anche a Raiola e Dollarumma



Vabbe secondo me non si puo dare la fascia ad un potiere in primis e soprattutto ad un 18 enne con 0 esperienza su certe situazioni


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

Non vedo l'ora che giochino Biglia e Jack.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

200M per andare in giro con Borini titolare...

Boh...


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> 200M per andare in giro con Borini titolare...
> 
> Boh...



240
E aggiungo anche Cutrone
Non esiste dai


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



Attacco da sesto-settimo posto.


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> 240
> E aggiungo anche Cutrone
> Non esiste dai



Pensa quanti ne dovevano spendere per avere altri titolari.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> 240
> E aggiungo anche Cutrone
> Non esiste dai


Cutrone ci può anche stare visto che è una riserva, ma Borini è il nostro titolare per dio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> 200M per andare in giro con Borini titolare...
> 
> Boh...



la squadra dell'anno scorso te la ricordi come era ? sei pure consapevole che con 200 mil in questo mercato è gia un miracolo aver preso una decina di giocatori?


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Cutrone ci può anche stare visto che è una riserva, ma Borini è il nostro titolare per dio.



Quindi Borini panchina Jack? Ah.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



Certo che a vedere quell'attacco sale una tristezza però...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vincere stasera, già è difficile navigare in questo alone di pessimismo ingiustificato dovessimo perdere inizierebbero i suicidi di massa.



beh se perdiamo in casa con il cagliari c'è poco da essere ottimisti o pessimisti...sarebbe semplicemente tragico....se iniziamo a buttare via i punti con le piccole buonanotte..


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

speriamo nella stagione d'oro di Borinho , perchè mi sa che i cordoni si sono ristretti e il famoso esterno +mezz'ala di qualità non arriveranno.
anche per colpa di niang il tentennatore, avesse accettato i 20mln dello spartak ci saremmo gia' mossi in modo definitivo.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

gira e rigira alla fine Borini è davvero titolare.....


----------



## milanhearts (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza Milan


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Quindi Borini panchina Jack? Ah.


Wow, Bonaventura esterno d'attacco. Faremo faville con i giocatori fuori ruolo.


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

doppietta di cutrone


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> gira e rigira alla fine Borini è davvero titolare.....



Recuperando Jack si accomoderà in panchina. Nel frattempo mi godo questo nuovo Milan nato da una campagna acquisti eccezionale. Non ho una sola nota negativa verso la società. Inoltre ci ricordo che il mercato poi riapre a Gennaio dove eventualmente si potrà intervenire...


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Pensa quanti ne dovevano spendere per avere altri titolari.



Lo so ma infatti sbaglia le scelte Montella 
Metti Silva o Kalinc e leva quel bidone di Montolivo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Jack è una mezzala. Abbiamo bisogno di un *esterno veloce e prolifico*, magari anche non fortissimo tecnicamente


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Attacco da sesto-settimo posto.



Difesa da primo posto. Facciamo una media?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo che il capitone non faccia danni .

Onestamente nell 11 titolare a parte lui che verrà sostituito da Biglia solo Borini non è all altezza . 

È anche vero che Jack prenderà il suo posto


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali.
> MILAN: (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Bonucci, Ricardo Rodríguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Cutrone, Borini.
> CAGLIARI: (4-3-1-2) Cragno; Padoin, Andreolli, Capuano, Pisacane; Barella, Cigarini, Ionita; Joao Pedro; Farias, Sau. *



Se due mesi mi avessero detto che alla prima di San Siro in campionato, in attacco saremmo partiti con Cultrone e Borini mi saremi messo a ridere..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza Milan!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se due mesi mi avessero detto che alla prima di San Siro in campionato, in attacco saremmo partiti con Cultrone e Borini mi saremi messo a ridere..



Vero , ma se ci fossero stati jack e Kalinic sarebbe stato diverso ?


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

forza milan!! cutrone facce sogna'!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza ragazzi.

Oggi test importantissimo per testare l'attacco contro squadra che vengono a chiudersi.


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

minchia c'e' maldini con gattuso che si fanno gli happy hours!!


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ci siamo! Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Giustamente, Joao Pedro e Sau li mette titolari oggi. Dovremmo piallarli solo per questo.


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

donnaruma e cutrone come holly e benji


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi!!! Un solo risultato: *VITTORIA*!!!


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

dai forza ragazzi


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Sky ci mette alla prova con il solito Ambrosini.
Vedremo il target dei suoi commenti..


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Madonna che cross Ricardo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Viene quasi da piangere a vedere che c'è qualcuno a sinistra che sappia crossare...


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo e Borini sono un pugno nell'occhio. Ma oggi bisogna vincere


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Borini sono un pugno nell'occhio. Ma oggi bisogna vincere



pREVENUTO!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Bene: Costringiamo il Cagliari a buttare il pallone a caso.

Male: Perdiamo troppi palloni semplici.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Seeee


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

pATRICK cUTRONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pipporo (27 Agosto 2017)

Cutrooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

*Crotoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Bomber


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

cutrooooooooneeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Gol di Suso!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Cutroneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


Che palla di SUso


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Bene bene bene bene bene

Forza


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Ancora luiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

mamma mia il ragazzino


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2017)

Seeee segna sempre luii


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

susetto


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

Goool! Cutrone


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2017)

Segna sempre lui. Segnerebbe anche se nn lo volesse


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

La mette sempre


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

che ce frega di abucoso noi abbiamo cutrone cutroneeeee cutroneeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Cutroneeeeeeeee!!!!!! hahhaahah


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

_El segna semper lü_


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

suso 25 milioni 



games of Cuthrones


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Che palla che ha messo Suso!!


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

minchia donnaruma


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Agosto 2017)

Questo è forte davvero.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

che ce frega de belottiii noi c'avemo cutro-gollllll....................


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

ma date anche 10mln a Gigio....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2017)

Fuorigioco chilometrico


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Mah, assurdo..


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

mama che errore Bonucci.....


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque due aperture col destro di Rodriguez, quello che non sa usare il destro, da una delle quali è nato il goal


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Segna sempre cutrone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Fuorigioco netto. Gran parata di Donnarumma comunque


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma la situazione contrattuale di Cutrone? In caso bisogna blindarlo.


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

fino al 2021 al minimo sindacale


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ma la situazione contrattuale di Cutrone? In caso bisogna blindarlo.



Credo scada nel 2021


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Napoli-Atalanta 0-1 ...


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

cutrone ha l'occhio della tigre in campo


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

simulazione


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque su Sky-Juve sul fuorigioco kilometrico erano riusciti a dire che molto probabilmente era da fischiare un inesistente fallo su Sau


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Questi del Cagliari si buttano per terra ogni singola azione. Vergognosi. E gia il secondo tuffo netto di Joao Pedro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ma la situazione contrattuale di Cutrone? In caso bisogna blindarlo.



A giugno Mirabelli gli ha fatto firmare un quadriennale a 250.000€

Mitico il nostro diretur


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

il rinnovo e' di galliani


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

cutrone 136 gol nelle giovanili del milan


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> il rinnovo e' di galliani



No, mi risulta quadriennale a giugno fatto da Mirabelli


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia che rischiooooooooo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Si ma non si possono prendere sti tiri facili


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Azz


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo il gol ci siamo addormentati


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Barella è interessante.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Per il momento Calhanoglu e Borini elementi estranei alla partita


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Figuriamoci se quel cesso di sau con noi deve fare il fenomeno...

Ps: comunque hakan mi pare del tutto fuori dal gioco...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu pessimo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo il gol ci siamo addormentati



Stesso atteggiamento dello scorso anno...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Noi ci siamo addormentati... però sti qua del Cagliari contro la Juve neanche hanno giocato.. con sau e joao pedro neanche convocati..


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

malino questa sera.


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2017)

Chalanoglu male finora


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque difensivamente concediamo veramente troppo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Per ora male Halan. In generale stiamo giocando con troppo leggerezza


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo subendo troppo. Bisogna mettere dentro il secondo gol


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Calha mi sembra un po' fuori forma ...


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Svegliati Hakan.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ho acceso al momento del gol e vedo che stiamo giocando da schifo. Centrocampo inutile, zero filtro e zero aiuto nella costruzione della manovra. Dietro poi si balla alla grande, altro che migliore difesa del campionato.

C'è molto da lavorare.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

ma maldini in tribuna ? segnali di riavvicinamento ?


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Calha disastroso per ora


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

chala non è reattivo....in italia devi essere veloce i difensori non ti danno tempo di ragionare troppo...migliorerà....spero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Noi ci siamo addormentati... però sti qua del Cagliari contro la Juve neanche hanno giocato.. con sau e joao pedro neanche convocati..



Non sono d'accordo nel primo tempo con la juve il risultato giusto era 1-1 tre grandi occasioni del cagliari e tre delle juve, gioco in mano la Cagliari.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho acceso al momento del gol e vedo che stiamo giocando da schifo. Centrocampo inutile, zero filtro e zero aiuto nella costruzione della manovra. Dietro poi si balla alla grande, altro che migliore difesa del campionato.
> 
> C'è molto da lavorare.



Ragazzi qua a Milano fa un caldo Becco, io fatico ad andare dalla sala al bagno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma borini sta giocando?


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Montolivo è un danno.

NON può giocare davanti alla difesa


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi non abbiamo la squadra per dominare tutte le partite...tutta la partita. 
Siamo ancora un cantiere...bisogna essere un pò più pazienti e sereni nelle valutazioni.
Stiamo vincendo 1-0 e abbiamo fatto vedere ancora spunti interessanti. Per ora portiamo a casa il buono della gara.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

dietro si balla troppo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma borini sta giocando?



tu pensa se dobbiamo fare un anno intero con lui titolare.  

deve arrivare qualcuno, per forza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Sto Joao Mario e un tuffatore di primissima fascia. 


Soffriamo troppo, ripeto: Perdiamo troppe palle per leggerezze nostre. Troppo leziosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo sempre fuori posizione


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Stasera tutti in confusione


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Quante cappellate...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Montolivo sempre fuori posizione



Fa precisamente ZERO filtro davanti alla difesa.

Locatelli e scarso ad impostare ma almeno fa filtro.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2017)

Beh ora stiamo lasciando in mano loro e questo nn va bene


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Buona notte eh


----------



## patriots88 (27 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tu pensa se dobbiamo fare un anno intero con lui titolare.


ma titolare di cosa.
bonaventura è morto?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tu pensa se dobbiamo fare un anno intero con lui titolare.
> 
> deve arrivare qualcuno, per forza.



Incubo


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Agosto 2017)

Molto male.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Già ci siamo spenti


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Rimpiango Niang. Borini giocatore da Crotone.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

la nostra fascia sinistra disastrosa stasera. 

e montolivo non fa un minimo di filtro.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma titolare di cosa.
> bonaventura è morto?


Non ha né velocità né gol sufficienti per fare l'esterno d'attacco.


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e montolivo non fa un minimo di filtro.



Si. Anche Kessie non si è visto fino ad ora.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Se prende un raffeddore suso siamo spacciati...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Togliete sto Borini dai titolari. Per piacere.


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Rimpiango Niang. Borini giocatore da Crotone.



Ma per carità... Niang? 
Gli preferisco Borini.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Esterno sinistro con un minimo di estro e qualche gol nei piedi e mezzala sinistra. Poi possiamo tornare a giocare col 4-3-3.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma titolare di cosa.
> bonaventura è morto?



no, ma ho l'impressione che sia diventato di cristallo. 

quindi qualcuno da alternare lì a sinistra serve, perchè calha mi sembra molto a disagio messo lì.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

A me invece sembrano le stesse lacune dello scorso anno.. sarò io catastrofico.. ma il problema è Montella


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Rigore nettissimo per il Cagliari, con espulsione di Bonucci. Malissimo. Il centrocampo con Hakan non regge. MA si sapeva.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Fosse Borini il problema al momento...

Il dramma è che al momento a centrocampo ci sono 3 fantasmi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Joao Pedro...ma questo e un calciatore o cos'e? Ridicolo. Pero anche Bonucci rischia troppo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Siamo in difficoltà, non azzecchiamo mezzo passaggio.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

montolivo è come se non c'è...mamma bonny è fermo


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma cosa è successo a tutti? Mah


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu e Bonucci dietro indecenti. Tanto per cambiare solito commento di Ambrosini, vedo che la petizione gli è servita. Maiale.


----------



## BELOUFA (27 Agosto 2017)

Chala è una calamità si gioca in 10 subito fuori please


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Il turco è un traquestisa cosa lo compri a fare per poi giocare col 3-3 piazzato mezz'ala??


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Oh, sveglia!

Ma che roba è questa?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

calhanoglu, borini, bonucci e borini per ora PESSIMI

A sinistra balliamo anche in fase difensiva. Serve Jack da quel lato.

Comunque il turno bocciatissimo per ora


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Che disastro


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Bonucci male male......


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma quando segna Borini...


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Rigore nettissimo per il Cagliari, con espulsione di Bonucci. Malissimo. Il centrocampo con Hakan non regge. MA si sapeva.



Si e anche scomunica papale...ma per piacere


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

si è alzao un MINIMO il livello delle avversarie e siamo alle corde...


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

super borini!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallate...

Che vergogna...


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si è alzao un MINIMO il livello delle avversarie e siamo alle corde...


Più che altro questa è la prima partita seria.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Sto cesso del Sunderland..


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

In campo siamo messi malissimo. Ci tagliano in due con mezzo passaggio.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Prima partita semiseria e vengono fuori molti limiti di questa squadra,

Non riusciamo a far la partita con il Cagliari in casa. Con il Cagliari. In casa.
Cutrone lasciato completamente da solo.
Squadra che,non,riesce a tenere il pallino del gioco e a far un pressi efficace.
Bonucci speriamo sia fuori forma perché ha,fatto due errori madornali e su uno siamo stati graziati da Pairetto...

Speriamo soppesi debba carburare e nel secondo tempo vada meglio perché alla,fine il gollettolo fanno..l


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo patendo fisicamente troppo questo caldo assurdo.

Conti, Kessie, chalanoglu irriconoscibili


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In campo siamo messi malissimo. Ci tagliano in due con mezzo passaggio.



Centrocampo inesistente, 'sta squadra il 4-3-3 con sti uomini non lo regge.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Si e anche scomunica papale...ma per piacere



Ma davvero. Bah... terzo tuffo di Pedro.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In campo siamo messi malissimo. Ci tagliano in due con mezzo passaggio.



Ma se dopo aver rifatto tutta la squadra hai gli stessi problemi dello scorso anno, evidemente forse non è tutta una questione di rosa ma qualcos'altro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stiamo patendo fisicamente troppo questo caldo assurdo.
> 
> Conti, Kessie, chalanoglu irriconoscibili



Scusa di poco peso...

Fa caldo anche per loro... Però corrono il doppio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quando segna Borini...



Polini


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma quanto male siamo messi??

SVEGLIA!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma santo Dio ma che stiamo facendo???!

Ma manco in terza categoria c'è tutta questa anarchia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

Non sarà l'unico che sta giocando male, ma questo è il solito Milan con MONTOLIVO TITOLARE


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

sembriamo il Milan di Inzaghi


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Saranno 3 i sufficenti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Siamo senza centrocampe. Sembra una partita della stagione 2016/2017


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Nel secondo tempo dentro Biglia, per forza


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto cesso del Sunderland..



"eeeeh ma che lo criticate a fare? Deve fare panchina!"


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Una bella strigliata all'intervallo e un paio di cambi...si devono svegliare


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo che nell'intervallo il nostro valente allenatore cambi qualcosa... sennò qui finisce male...


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Contro una squadra decente saremmo sotto di quattro gol, mamma mia.


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2017)

molto male...tutti.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Centrocampo potenziato? Assolutamente no. La mezzala sinistra non ce l'abbiamo. Ci sono delle praterie laggiù. E nemmeno con il Cagliari possiamo dominare in casa, dopo che giovedì hanno giocato solo i panchinari. Mah.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 6

Conti 5
Musacchio 5.5
Bonucci 6
Rodriguez 5.5

Kessie 5
Montolivo 5.5
Calhanoglu 4.5

Suso 6.5
Cutrone 6+
Borini 4

Montella 4 umiliato da Rastelli


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Male male, messi sotto, e di brutto, dal Cagliari. In casa. Il gioco non esiste. Che Montella faccia subito qualcosa. Disordine totale e gente che dorme. Sveglia!!! Se cominciamo con prestazioni così...
Le lacune sui ruoli vengono palesate con queste prestazioni, ma si sapevano già prima.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Fortuna che è finito sto primo tempo


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sembriamo il Milan di Inzaghi



hahahah hai messo cosa ho detto io di Bellotti hahahhaha Cutrone e un nostro giocatore Belotti no ricordati questo e non e un big perche non ha vinto niente per ora


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> dietro si balla troppo.



Davvero tanto.
Dalla parte di RR manca completamente il filtro e fanno ciò che,vogliono.
Bonucci male male.
Sicuri di avere la Difesa come nostro punto di forza?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ci stanno dominando.. Abbiamo un centrocampo che fa acqua.. Ma siamo apposto così..


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

anche kessie irriconoscibile cmq.


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

non c'e' filtro


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

questo cmq è un modulo folle per le caratteristiche di questi che son in campo stasera.. come se non bastasse abbiamo molti fantasmi in campo...montella si deve svegliare!!!


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Si e anche scomunica papale...ma per piacere



A meno di non aver visto male, e ci sta ero un attimo distratto, mi è sembrato fallo da ultimo uomo con chiara occasione da goal. Quindi Rigore + espulsione. Come il fallo del difensore del crotone di domenica scorsa.
A meno che non fosse fallo.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

Dentro Romagnoli per Calhanoglu. Passare a 3 dietro che si sta ballando troppo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

ci hanno preso a pallate...il secondo tempo spero faremo meglio sennò il gol prima o poi giustamente lo prendiamo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Siamo sinceri: Borini è una discreta riserva, ma serve assolutamente un esterno sinistro forte.
Prima che criticate chalanoglu vi ricordo che è stato fermo 6 mesi pertanto è* normale che sia indietro di* condizione. Aspettiamolo* e diamogli piena fiducia.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2017)

Peggio dell'anno scorso, ma qui è colpa di Montella, la squadra così non sta in campo


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo il gol è stato un brutto primo tempo, tutti male. Concediamo troppo spazio sulle fasce.
Bisogna svegliarsi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Nel primo tempo c'e da salvare solo il gol.

Male un po tutti. Il centrocampo inesistente, Suso troppo lezioso, Bonucci ha causato un rigore che per qualche motivo non e stato assegnato, Rodriguez e Conti sempre lasciato a difendere nel uno contro uno o peggio. Montolivo in pratica non copre mai il centro davanti al area e li passa chi vuole.

Male, molto male. Non teniamo palla.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Milan Horror Show.

Apparte Cutrone, tutti malissimo. Kessie come cavolo sta giocando? Chalanoglu che è un mio pupillo dorme. Bonucci? Per me è un buon difensore, ma io non l'ho mai amato e i miei messaggi passati lo dimostrano. Ovviamente non sto bocciando nessuno, perché è solo la seconda di campionato, ma cosi non va bene per niente. Stiamo soffrendo perché il nostro centrocampo sta facendo schifo.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> hahahah hai messo cosa ho detto io di Bellotti hahahhaha Cutrone e un nostro giocatore Belotti no ricordati questo e non e un big perche non ha vinto niente per ora


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma potete fare qualcosa? Sono giorni che sto coso mi punzecchia e mi attacca.
Frega niente che è nuovo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2017)

Biglia per Hakan, subito!

L'oggetto misterioso continua nella sua orbita


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Il centrocampo è ha scazzato in pieno.

Montolivo: il nulla, as usual 
Kessie: perso nel caos collettivo 
Turco: fuori ruolo, fuori condizione, malissimo 

Va cambiato assolutamente, dentro Biglia per Montolivo e dentro Locatelli per il Turco.


----------



## Antijuventino (27 Agosto 2017)

200 milioni e vedere ancora in campo quella sciagura di montolivo e il nostro top player che prima regala un pallone pericoloso agli avversari e poi commette un rigore che per fortuna l'arbitro non vede. Bene così altri 2 anni fuori dall'europa e in più con debiti che ci affosseranno per decenni...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

cmq il napoli perde e la lazio pareggia.....per dire,,,


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Davvero tanto.
> Dalla parte di RR manca completamente il filtro e fanno ciò che,vogliono.
> Bonucci male male.
> Sicuri di avere la Difesa come nostro punto di forza?



Anche con T.Silva e Nesta si ballava con Leonardo prima e senza Van Bommel poi


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2017)

Dobbiamo passare alla difesa a 3 mi sembra evidente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Qua ognuno spara a zero su quello che gli sta piú sulle balle. 

La veritá é ch etolti Suso, Cutrone Donnarumma e gorse Rodriguez gli altri bene, ma non benissimo.

As esempio per me i peggiori in assoluto sono stati Conti e Kessie, ma essendo idoli nessuno li cita.

Basta sparare su questo o quello, stiamomsoffrendo fisicamente come squadra e con i compagni che non fanno movimenti giusti, ognuno nell agiocata individuale é in difficiltá.

Ad esempio Chalanoglu ad un certo punto si é visto che aspettava un taglio per dare il passaggio filtrante in imbucata, ma nessuno é andato cosí ha scaricato dietro facendo la figura di quello che non sa cosa fare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma cosa diamine stiamo combinando?


----------



## Symon (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo migliore in campo...
Borini ha il piede caldo, nel secondo tempo se iniziano a giocare come i primi 15 min, la mette...però i vari Calhanoglu, Suso, Kessié, Rodriguez, devono essere più convinti, non così compassati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo giocando senza centrocampo stasera: imprecisi in fase di possesso e nulli quando si difende. Perfino Kessie è un fantasma.


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo un buon inizio malissimo.

Siamo completamente scollegati, sembriamo un po' sulle gambe (che abbiano caricato questa settimana?) e a tratti anche distratti. Malissimo Calhanoglu, male Kessié, il migliore a centrocampo è Montolivo e ho detto tutto. 
Conti in difficoltà in difesa, spesso superficiale negli appoggi davanti (ma questa oggi è una costante di quasi tutti). 
Bonucci tutto quello che volete ma in queste prime partite è spesso superficiale negli interventi e buca parecchio, oggi con un arbitro (o var) fiscale è rigore tutta la vita. 

Che si sveglino o nel secondo tempo sono guai (sperando sia un problema di concentrazione che è palese stia mancando) più che di gambe.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2017)

Nulla è perduto certo, ma qui la situazione è preoccupante


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

comunque non abbiamo giocatori che vengono incontro al centrocampo
patrick sta dimostrando di essere uno con l'instinto killer, ma non viene incontro. La fascia sinistra è inutile e Calhanoglu dannoso. Stiamo ballando anche dietro.

Ah, mi raccomando, vendiamo Donnarumma eh!!!!


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sembriamo il Milan di Inzaghi



Però rispetto a quel Milan,e a quello degli ultimi due anni i nomi e il potenziale c'è.
Rastelli ha portato a scuola Montella che ha messo una squadra sterile davanti e molto traballante dietro, soprattutto a sx..


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Siamo sinceri: Borini è una discreta riserva, ma serve assolutamente un esterno sinistro forte.
> Prima che criticate chalanoglu vi ricordo che è stato fermo 6 mesi pertanto è* normale che sia indietro di* condizione. Aspettiamolo* e diamogli piena fiducia.



Il problema di questa sera non è di certo stato Borini. Questa sera ho visto al momento due problemi: un Kessie irriconoscibile ed un Hakan che sbaglia qualsiasi cosa. Montolivo è l'unico che a centrocampo sta facendo un buon lavoro...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo passare alla difesa a 3 mi sembra evidente



Ma evidente dove?

Difesa a 5 é il male assoluto. Vade retro


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Chalanoglu preso per fare la mezzala. Senza parole. Meno male che facciamo i tifosi e altri gli allenatori o ds. Viene sovrastato continuamente e non è in grado di fare gioco. Spero sia fuori forma perché anche giocassimo con il trequartista, in queste condizioni se lo mangerebbero ugualmente. Ad ognuno modo male tutti a parte Cutrone.
Siamo solo all'inizio ma queste prestazioni fanno già capire. La situazione non è delle migliori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi ma cosa vi aspettate? Ci vuole tempo per diventare squadra . 

Montolivo osceno , Calha mio pupillo fuori condizione


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Squadra moscia come l'allenatore


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

scandalosi e indecenti...0 gioco 0 idee...fisicamente completamente a pezzi...il turco improponibile...Bonucci non si sa che ***.. ha...o si prendono 2 giocatori FORTI o 4 non ci arrivi manco giocando da soli...e il bello è che sono li allo stadio santo dio...ma svegliaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2017)

Potremmo provare la difesa a 3 con i titolari.

Si salvano solo Donnarumma, Montolivo, Suso e Cutrone.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Bonaventura è insostituibile. Da quel lato anche RR senza di lui soffre.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però rispetto a quel Milan,e a quello degli ultimi due anni i nomi e il potenziale c'è.
> Rastelli ha portato a scuola Montella che ha messo una squadra sterile davanti e molto traballante dietro, soprattutto a sx..



sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque non abbiamo giocatori che vengono incontro al centrocampo
> patrick sta dimostrando di essere uno con l'instinto killer, ma non viene incontro. La fascia sinistra è inutile e Calhanoglu dannoso. Stiamo ballando anche dietro.
> 
> Ah, mi raccomando, vendiamo Donnarumma eh!!!!



Concordo. Metterei Kalinic per Cutrone. Il croato in una partita come questa è fondamentale. Poi fuori Calha per Biglia e Montolivo per Romagnoli. Si deve passare a 3 dietro. Se il centrocampo non rende giocare coi terzini così alti a 4 è un suicidio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

State ancora qua a parlare dell'esterno, quando stiamo ballando per via del centrocampo che non fa filtro. Dai ragazzi..... Chala lo amo, ma è fuori condizione, non merita di partire titolare. Montolivo osceno e Kessie peggio di Montolivo in questo match. Non ha beccato un pallone che sia uno. Non ha beccato uno stop, non ha fatto niente. Roba da lega pro. essu. Basta che non sta tiritera dell'esterno e della punta da 25 gol. Ci vuole pazienza ovvio, ma in questa partita (quindi mi riferisco a questo match e basta) il problema non è quello.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ci stanno dominando.. Abbiamo un centrocampo che fa acqua.. Ma siamo apposto così..



Almeno questo spettacolo davanti ad Han Li e YL forse gli fa realizzare che rischiano di mandar tutto in malora perché sta squadra il quarto posto se lo,suderà davvero fino all'ultima giornata, sempre che vada tutto bene.
San Biglia per favore entra..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo male fisicamente. Speriamo di reggere e questi calino, però è preoccupante.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

salviamo il gol e basta, credo che non abbiamo vinto un contrasto che sia uno in tutti i 45minuti.
molto lunghi, almeno 5 davanti sempre a passeggiare mentre gli altri recuperano e ci infilano, in piu' la nostra difesa arretra molto lasciando appunto praterie aperte in modo esagerato.
strano che bonucci , quello che dovrebbe alzare la difesa e accorciare un po', si sia fatto un po' fregare, probabilmente dalla posizione del loro trq che sempre tra le linee ci sta' creando molto caos tattico.
grande partita di cutrone , gol e quel rinvio stupendo su borini per il contropiede quasi gol.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Il problema di questa sera non è di certo stato Borini. Questa sera ho visto al momento due problemi: un Kessie irriconoscibile ed un Hakan che sbaglia qualsiasi cosa. Montolivo è l'unico che a centrocampo sta facendo un buon lavoro...



Nessuno c'é gisicamente stasera, Conti e Kessie vhe di solito sono fue treni lo evidenziano in pieno.
O abbiamo caricato, o il caldo assurdo fa emergere i limiti degli allenamenti "leggeri" che i detrattori attribuiscono a Montella.


----------



## Milanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Boh io non me la sento di criticare i calciatori, quando siamo messi in campo veramente a pene di cane


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu non può giocare lì, nel modo più assoluto. E Montella insiste. O lo avanzi al posto di Borini, o cambi modulo e lo schieri trequartista. Lì è più dannoso che altro. 

I problemi maggiori si evidenziano a centrocampo. Leggermente meglio Montolivo di Kessiè stavolta. Ma Montella non può incaponirsi con questo modulo. 
E' evidente che non va. E francamente non so nemmeno quanto possano cambiare le cose con Biglia al posto di Montolivo.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Montella sarebbe capace di non far qualificare il Real in Champions League.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo sia solo stato uno sbandamento generale e di riprenderci nel secondo tempo.
Magari sugli spalti chi di dovere si accorgerà che mancano degli elementi e di intervenire sul mercato per quanto possibile in questi ultimi giorni...


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> questo cmq è un modulo folle per le caratteristiche di questi che son in campo stasera.. come se non bastasse abbiamo molti fantasmi in campo...montella si deve svegliare!!!



In generale il 433 è un modulo molto complesso, che fai solo se hai interpreti perfetti, soprattutto nelle fasce del trio davanti e mezzali molto dinamiche.
Non è un caso che lo facciano davvero in pochi.
Ma Montella si è fissato..


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2017)

Purtroppo non posso vederla ma a leggere i vostri commenti viene da sperare che Conte si liberi il prima possibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma evidente dove?
> 
> Difesa a 5 é il male assoluto. Vade retro


Bonucci non rende in questo modo, anzi risulta anche deleterio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Stiamo facendo schifo ma veniamo da 4 partite in 10 giorni, a inizio anno pesano..
Ah, il napoli sta perdendo in casa......


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> In generale il 433 è un modulo molto complesso



Ma che significa è molto complesso? Perchè il 352 non è altrettanto complesso?


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non può giocare lì, nel modo più assoluto. E Montella insiste. O lo avanzi al posto di Borini, o cambi modulo e lo schieri trequartista. Lì è più dannoso che altro.



Sono d'accordo. Calhanoglu è un trequartista, punto. 
Ora gioca lì a causa delle assenze di Biglia e Bonaventura, ma con la rosa al completo che faccia il trequartista o stia in panchina.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

Dentro Biglia e Kalinic


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> montolivo è come se non c'è...mamma bonny è fermo



Kessie e Calhanoglu penosi ma ovviamente il problema è Montolivo.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Nonostante odi Montolivo oggi è il meno peggio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo schifo ma veniamo da 4 partite in 10 giorni, a inizio anno pesano..
> Ah, il napoli sta perdendo in casa......



Vabbè con lo Shkendia non ha giocato praticamente nessuno di quelli in campo oggi. Ripeto spero solo sia uno sbandamento generale temporaneo, altrimenti c'è da preoccuparsi. Non è normale vedere il Cagliari a San Siro che sembra il Real Madrid.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2017)

Leggo troppi commenti assurdamente di parte. La partita di Montolivo è sufficiente. Sono Kessie, Calhanoglu e Borini che sono nulli oggi, con la differenza che i primi due sappiamo essere in grado di fare molto di più, Borini è così sempre.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo obiettivamente mi è sembrato il meno peggio dei tre a centrocampo


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque non abbiamo giocatori che vengono incontro al centrocampo
> patrick sta dimostrando di essere uno con l'instinto killer, ma non viene incontro. La fascia sinistra è inutile e Calhanoglu dannoso. Stiamo ballando anche dietro.
> 
> *Ah, mi raccomando, vendiamo Donnarumma eh!!!!*




Ci ha salvato 3 volte: l'uscita finale e due palle BLOCCVATE in area che se respinte sarebbero state pericolosissime.


Cutrone bene ma non ci sta aiutando a costruire gioco.
Se sta decentemente forse è il caso di mettere Kalinic (e di levare Calhanoglu che mioddio è osceno).


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque grandi cambi di gioco da parte di Ricardo Rodriguez, ancora non mi sono abituato XD


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Infatti a me Montolivo oggi pare tra i migliori..


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque bene che oggi giochiamo da cani...sono pronto a sacrificare questa partita purché mettano mano al portafogli per sistemare questa rosa.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Sono allo stadio. I problemi evidenti sono due: il centrocampo, che non fa filtro e pressa veramente da cani, lasciandoci scoperti a tanti 1v1 sia al centro che sulle fasce, e la superficialità. Il pressing a cacchio di cane ci sta rendendo vulnerabili. Hakan non è in partita e mi sembra abbastanza solo; Kessie inesistente (sempre per via del pressing alto); Borini, che tanto criticate è l'unico che si è mosso decentemente (ha ovviamente limiti tecnici). Per il resto, la difesa è stata esposta a troppi pericoli. Ed è tutta colpa dei movimenti difensivi, completamente sballati. Speriamo di riprendersi.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu 
1 si deve svegliare, troppo molle
2 non si muove e non contrasta, quindi non può giocare li.

Montolivo conferma di essere una riserva di lusso, è il solo che gioca con lucidità

Bonucci ha rotto le p....e non ha ancora fatto una partita senza errori alla zapata. E meno male stiamo sempre giocando contro squadre scarse.

Donnarumma mostruoso
Cutrone e suso stanno tenendo su la baracca


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Metterei Kalinic per Cutrone. Il croato in una partita come questa è fondamentale. Poi fuori Calha per Biglia e Montolivo per Romagnoli. Si deve passare a 3 dietro. Se il centrocampo non rende giocare coi terzini così alti a 4 è un suicidio



passare a 3 dietro quando l'hai provato solo una volta in allenamento?
Ottimo modo per suicidarsi
Se balliamo così, figuriamoci a 3. Sulla sinistra hanno troppo spazio... se lasci solo RR da quel lato nasceranno i gol del Cagliari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] al prossimo commento del genere verrai bannato


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque bene che oggi giochiamo da cani...sono pronto a sacrificare questa partita purché mettano mano al portafogli per sistemare questa rosa.



No no, non ci siamo. Qui sta solo a Montella e ai giocatori. La dirigenza ha già fatto benissimo.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Spero si sveglino dopo questo intervallo perché se vanno avanti così prendiamo il gol


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

non abbiamo qualità negli ultimi 30 metri. il che è assurdo se pensiamo che abbiamo Calhanoglu.
Spero di aver visto male su di lui


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu pessimo comunque, ogni volta che ha giocato non mi ha mai impressionato.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza, speriamo di cambiare approccio e chiuderla alla svelta.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Che poi sinceramente fa sorridere pensare ad un problema di condizione. In realtà dovremmo mangiarceli fisicamente. Per di più giovedì ha giocato la primavera.
Sentire i discorsi degli scorsi anni, che nemmeno con il Cagliari in casa possiamo dominare, mi lascia perplesso. Dovremmo giocare 25-30 metri avanti.
Poi a centrocampo in panchina non abbiamo cambi da fare per stravolgere qualcosa. Biglia sinceramente non so se è pronto. Questo è il vulnus. A centrocampo occorreva investire di più e meglio.

Il turco ok viene da 6 mesi in cui è stato fermo, però mo sono 2 mesi che sta giocando e allenandosi con continuità, ma per me non migliorerà molto la situazione tra 6 mesi. Non è una mezzala e li ci sono delle praterie che lascia. Ci vorranno 1-2 anni prima che possa essere competitivo per quel ruolo. Se si riesce ad adattarlo. Mah.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Non sono tutte pippe , ne vanno giudicati solo per questa partita. Però in questo match il problema è il centrocampo che non fa filtro perché ha giocatori NON SCARSI ma che non rendono come dovrebbero. Il problema non è di certo Borini o la mancanza di un Belotti davanti. Ecco. Ciò che penso.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Non è la rosa il problema.. stiamo giocando contro il CAGLIARI dai su mica il Real.. il problema è chi allena caso mai che non ci azzecca nulla.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, ripeto, non è una questione di giocatori. Stiamo sbagliando tutti i movimenti difensivi: pressing fatto malissimo dalle mezzali ed esterni che giocano troppo larghi. È un problema tattico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Chiudiamola e abbiamo 2 settimane di lavoro per sistemarci


----------



## Ambrole (27 Agosto 2017)

Se la var funzionava Bonucci regalava un rigore al Cagliari e ci lasciava in 10, dopo sull' 1 a 1 in dieci uomini e senza ricambi dalla panchina, erano azzi acidi...

Cmq è evidente bche adesso farebbero comodo dei ricambi a centrocampo per mettere un po' di benzina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Dai su entriamo in campo incazzati e cambiamo atteggiamento!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Conti mi fa impazzire ma deve darsi una calmata, è troppo elettrico, deve ragionare di più. Se magari Montella glielo facesse notare e gli desse due dritte non sarebbe male. Bisogna correggere tempestivamente quello che non va, non possiamo rischiare così tanto in queste partite. Comunque il Cagliari è assatanato dopo la prima persa. Ovviamente con la Rube, grandi pecorelle.


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo il gol male anzi malissimo. Spero che si sveglino nella ripresa altrimenti va a finire male


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Grande Ricardo!


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque ci vuole un altra petizione per quel maiale di Ambrosini


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

BOh ogni lancione del Cagliari è un pericolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

si scalda biglia, dai lucas.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Grande Ricardo!


Il migliore in Campo. Lucidità, classe, visione.


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma potete fare qualcosa? Sono giorni che sto coso mi punzecchia e mi attacca.
> Frega niente che è nuovo...


ma scusa con che cosa ti atacco io ? to hai messo li cosa ho detto io e ora non posso dire la mia????


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

ma kalinic al posto di borini?


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Susi deve iniziare a darla più spesso ala contì sulla corsa.
Troppe sovrapposizioni che non vedo sfruttate


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Cmq dai commenti che leggo mi sa che molti a calcio non hanno mai giocato..ma le partite "NO" vi sono mai capitate? Quelle che tutti sbagliano tutto...fa parte dello sport..stasera non ci siamo..speriamo di portarla a casa, sarebbe oro vincere questi match..
Cmq il cagliari ha messo in difficoltà pure i gobbi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Borini ma CHE FALLO FAI!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque ci vuole un altra petizione per quel maiale di Ambrosini



Cosa sta sparando oggi? Fortunatamente sono passato da Sky a DAZN


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Madonna santa


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

barella s'è bevuto kessie....


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma perché abbiamo dovuto fare un obbligo di riscatto per Borini? CESSO! impossibile supportarlo talmente é scarso...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

Kessie versione Muntari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Barella oggi in versione CR7


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque ci vuole un altra petizione per quel maiale di Ambrosini



Non è bastata a quel suino immondo. Ci vuole di più. Che melma odiosa, viscido e misero.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma Barella? E' inacquistabile? Uno scambio con J.Mauri e denari?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma scusa con che cosa ti atacco io ? to hai messo li cosa ho detto io e ora non posso dire la mia????



Dai basta ora per favore. Questo non è un asilo. Smettiamo di provocare ed incominciamo ad ignorarci.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Fuori sto turco del menga.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Che giocatore Barella


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Kessie stasera sembra piantato in terra.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Sto Barella è un invasato


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> In generale il 433 è un modulo molto complesso, che fai solo se hai interpreti perfetti, soprattutto nelle fasce del trio davanti e mezzali molto dinamiche.
> Non è un caso che lo facciano davvero in pochi.
> Ma Montella si è fissato..



eh infatti si è visto..cmq lui è da sempre un fissato. purtroppo bisogna dire le cose come stanno e non è un grande allenatore, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna santa



Madonna SATTA


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Kessie oggi non ne ha azzeccata una...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

sto cancro di cigarini contro di noi sempre partitoni eh...maledetto.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Sto Cagliari sembra il Barça


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

calhahahahahahahanolgu
ma vai incontroooooo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Niente, oggi sbagliamo anche le cose più facili.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

200 MLN e presi a pesci in faccia contro il Real Cagliari.. dai Montella vai vai a nasconderti per favore.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Kessie e Calhanoglu penosi ma ovviamente il problema è Montolivo.



anche loro penosi. sottoscrivo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Buonanotte.

Qui la perdiamo se sto scemo non fa cambi.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

fuori sto turco e dentro biglia


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Complimenti a tutti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Franck......


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma che vadano a quel paese...ma che cavolo...rinvia dal fondo


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Mah


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Kessie imbarazzante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Ammonizione che ci puo stare, ma per il metro usato l'intervento di Barella su Kessie era fallo. Speriamo che Biglia entri presto


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Disastro


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ecco..te pareva..non le portiamo mai a casa di cubo noi..


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Più che meritato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Indecenti.. Altro che ultracompetitivi


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

nobcazzo noooooo


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Il pirla in panca sarà contento. 

Non cambiare nulla eh.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2017)

Se questo errore anzi orrore l avesse fatto Montolivo immagino cosa sarebbe successo


----------



## Ambrole (27 Agosto 2017)

Dei morti di sonno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma sono scemi? MA SONO SCEMI??????


Incredibile. Non si puo subire gol cosi. Non so puo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

Kesss..chifo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

E' da Empoli - Milan dei tempi di Inzaghi che non si vedeva una roba simile


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

il mister che non c'è.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

La perdiamo.
Vergognoso


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

goool!!! assist di Montolivo!!!..............


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Dovevamo MANDARE VIA montella.. se non fai punti contro questi allora ciao core..


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

si ma mettiamoci a 3 mi raccomando

comunque stessi problemi da ANNI.
Quanti tiri in porta fa il Milan?

Ma dai su...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Cristo oh sta mania di giocare con il portiere. Kessie irriconoscibile. E Montella non sembra in grado di mettere delle toppe.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Suso stasera non ha servito una palla una a Conti che si sovrappone. Boh.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2017)

Lo sapevamo che ci avrebbero fatto gol


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Che rabbia, che RABBIA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Prestazione a dir poco ignobile. Suso mi sta rompendo di brutto. Non la passa MAI a Conti, ma proprio mai.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2017)

Il calo di Kessie non riesco a spiegarmelo. Sta dormendo...ma perché??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Mah...


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Entrano Biglia e Kalinic.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cosa sta sparando oggi? Fortunatamente sono passato da Sky a DAZN



Stanno godebdo come suini e noi gli diamo l'assist con una prestazione IMBRAZZANTE!
e cia di sfottò da gobbi e cugini..


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Non c'è concentrazione in campo. Coi grandi allenatori questi errori dei singoli non si vedono mai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Grande delusione oggi il turco. Speriamo si riprenda.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2017)

Montella e il suo voler giocare sempre la palla senza mai rinvii


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il calo di Kessie non riesco a spiegarmelo. Sta dormendo...ma perché??



gioca sempre

ma il vice Kessie non serve


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2017)

Montellino pane e vino da cacciare, dopo 200 mln spesi non puoi subire il Cagliari come fosse il Real Madrid


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Suso ti sto odiando con tutto il cuore. Passa sta cavolo di palla che non ti chiami Lionel Messi. Veneziano di m.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo se moh si svegliano...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dovevamo MANDARE VIA montella.. se non fai punti contro questi allora ciao core..



Infatti il pareggio del Cagliari era una questione di tempo. Non so a cosa stesse aspettando per cambiare a centrocampo.

Un invito a Suso di passarlo ogni tanto sarebbe anche utile.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma un colpo di telefono a Conte?


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Andiamo a prendere Diego Costa che è uno che risolve le partite da solo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma mettiamoci a 3 mi raccomando
> 
> comunque stessi problemi da ANNI.
> Quanti tiri in porta fa il Milan?
> ...



eheheh ma l'attaccante a che serve!! c'è il tIKI TAKKKAAAA 90% Possesso pallaa guardiolaaaaaaa


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

E il napoli ora vince..vabbe..serata di m...peccato, servirebbe una vittoria per andare alla sosta sereni invece


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

bravo borini, ottimo panchinaro


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Cosa aspetta ritolini? Vuol prendere il 2?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

ma i cambi ? svegliaaaaa


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Spero abbiano un bel piano B


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Calha sottotono...DAI BIGLIA!


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andiamo a prendere Diego Costa che è uno che risolve le partite da solo.



Non puoi prendere uno che se lo saluti o qualsiasi cosa tu gli dica lui ti risponde "Atletico Madrid".. ci dovevano pensare prima a sta cosa... ormai, chi vuoi prendere al 28 agosto...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Oggi due rigori netti, uno a parte. Per cosa c'e il VAR se un arbitro come questo non la usa?!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente fuori il turco


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Entra Biglia.
E metterei anche Kalinic, Cutrone non ne sta tenendo su mezza.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Montella e il suo voler giocare sempre la palla senza mai rinvii



esattamente, ha la fissa.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Non so se è solo condizione fisica. Ho il dubbio che il bombardamento mediatico di questi giorni abbia destabilizzato un po' lo spogliatoio.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> eheheh ma l'attaccante a che serve!! c'è il tIKI TAKKKAAAA 90% Possesso pallaa guardiolaaaaaaa


ma infatti... figuriamoci se serve un attaccante che tira in porta!
A che serve un attaccante che tira in porta!


Intanto fuori sto turco...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Ambrosini andrebbe posato con le cattive. Ride mentre commenta Kessie che va giù in area, dice che è giusto il suo giallo è quello di Barella ci sta e senza il giallo. Gode come un riccio a ripetere che il Milan è in difficoltà. Non voglio farmi bannare ma ci sarebbe da augurarsi che almeno si mordesse la lingua staccandosi i pezzi. Sky solita solfa.


----------



## Antijuventino (27 Agosto 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il calo di Kessie non riesco a spiegarmelo. Sta dormendo...ma perché??


Perchè quel genio di montella ha pensato bene di portare il nostro miglior centrocampista in trasferta giovedì, tanto non si vedeva che aveva bisogno di riposo ha solo giocato tutti 90 minuti delle partite giocate finora. comprese le amichevoli...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Qualche allenatore interessante in giro? No perché qua si rischia seriamente di buttare via l'ennesima stagione e di finire sulla forca la prossima stagione.

NON SI POSSONO perdere punti contro il Cagliari non si può. Alla fine ci peseranno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Kalinic (o Andre Silva) Montella lo mette solo dopo l' 80. minuto, scontato.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Dai che la mettiamo!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non so se è solo condizione fisica. Ho il dubbio che il bombardamento mediatico di questi giorni abbia destabilizzato un po' lo spogliatoio.



Sei il MIlan dai per favore. Ste cose non dovrebbero neanche pesarti.. non scherziamo.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

abbiamo 5000 tiratori e poi facciamo sti schemini del menga


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Peccato...era bello lo schema su punizione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Kessie si è svegliato dopo le cappelle.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza, buttiamo dentro sto pallone, anche di rimpallo.


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

mi puo spiegare qualcono che ci capisce di calcio a cosa serviva un bomber da 100 mil in questa partita?forse non capisco io....


----------



## Alfabri (27 Agosto 2017)

Mi spiace, ma un ds intelligente quest'estate a 8 milioni si sarebbe portato a casa Barella.
Un futuro titolare della nazionale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Se finisce cosi insieme al non-mercato di Agosto e una terribile mazzata sul morale ed entusiasmo. In pratica la strada sarebbe in salita fin da subito.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Forza Ricardo tira tu


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Sto Barella ha fatto 492816 falli.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Susoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Susooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2017)

Suso deve passarla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Suso nemmeno guarda Conti. Questo atteggiamento e dannoso.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

*Susoooooooooooooooo

2-1*


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Suso suso suso


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Susooooooooooooo


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Per fortuna va


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Fiuuuuuuuu

Meno male


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Evvaii!!!#


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeee daiiiii cacchioooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

che gooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Dio benedica Suso.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllll

meno male che c'è lui...e qualcuno riesce anche a criticarlo stasera. Un assist e un gol di punizione. Il Milan si è acceso solo quando si è acceso lui...

Vai grandeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2017)

GOOOOOOL
Basta tirare in porta


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Top player.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Cosi potevamo sbloccarla.
Solo cosi.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

e questo vale 25 milioni? questo è più forte di Dembele.

nonostante un Montella indecente, Milan in avanti.


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2017)

Susoooooo e andiamoo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuso

Solo così potevamo segnare!!!!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Siamo aggrappati a Suso


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Agosto 2017)

Suuuuussssoooooo


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Adesso però evitiamo di buttarla nel cesso una seconda volta.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Adesso evitiamo altre cappellate


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

25 milioni e lo portiamo in braccio? 
Madonna Suso che giocatore!!! L'unico che illumina insieme ad un ottimo Rodriguez!!
Vero Top capace di risolvere con una giocata.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e questo vale 25 milioni? questo è più forte di Dembele.
> 
> nonostante un Montella indecente, Milan in avanti.



A Suso è bastato Gasperini al Genoa per essere tutt'altra roba..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Susooooo


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

eroe della serata un giocatore della passata gestione....


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Adesso teniamola così e speriamo, preghiamo, che arrivi altro dal mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma chi ce l'ha portato Suso eh? Chi ce l'ha portato?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Agosto 2017)

Susoooo *_*


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

E' bastato mettere un centrocampista vero, pur se Montolivo, a fare la mezzala e la squadra è sicuramente migliorata.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo non si becchi mai l'influenza suso va...


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

è bastato accellerare un attimino e abbiamo subito iniziato a ricreare gioco, grandissimo Suso (pero' cavolo per una volta premiala una sovrapposizione di Conti eh, non gliela passa MAI)
Biglia mi dona serenità


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo di non fare i pirla ora


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

Gooool! Suso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Si muovessero a rinnovare il contratto a questo qua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo Suso


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

quanto è cresciuto sto ragazzo....
grazie Gasp!


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e questo vale 25 milioni? questo è più forte di Dembele.
> 
> nonostante un Montella indecente, Milan in avanti.



Dopo questa rete secondo me la valutazione sale a 25,3


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A Suso è bastato Gasperini al Genoa per essere tutt'altra roba..



Ma cosa dici? Io lo seguivo già nella primavera del Liverpool e lo capiva anche un cieco che era un grandissimo giocatore. Non c'entra nulla Gasperini.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

siamo suso dipendenti in questo momento c'è poco da dire..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Suso - Dr. Jekyll e Mr. Hyde

Sbaglia quasi sempre azione per eccesso di egoismo non guardando mai Conto, a tratti dannoso, e poi mette lo zampino in due situazioni chiave.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e questo vale 25 milioni? questo è più forte di Dembele.
> 
> nonostante un Montella indecente, Milan in avanti.



Ti prego, dimmi il nome del tuo spacciatore. Ha roba fortissima. Come fai a dire cose del genere? Suso ha fatto 1 bell'assist e un bel gol, per il resto partita penosa. Si gioca in 11 e Conti si è sovrapposto 100 volte senza ricevere mai il pallone. Suso non sarà mai nemmeno la metà del giocatore che è ORA Dembelè.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ora vediamo di tenere


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Grande Mr. 25 milioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Joao Pedro e uno dei giocatori piu irritanti visti nella mia vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Menomale che non faccio il Ds del Milan , io l avrei venduto


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma chi ce l'ha portato Suso eh? Chi ce l'ha portato?


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

E anche quest'anno siamo aggrappati a Suso....


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Io spero sia una serata storta perchè oggi spettacolo indegno.
Fiducia immutata ma svegliarsi eh


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Nikola


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

grande gol , pero Suso troppo egoista....


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

È entrato Biglia e abbiamo trovato un raccordo tra tutti i reparti. Ora dobbiamo chiuderla (con possesso e cross)


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

il napoli ha ribaltato la situazione


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

bonucci ha ucciso uno. assassino


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma, Bonaventura, Suso. Dipendiamo ancora da questi 3 praticamente


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

L Inter non stava cercando 25 milioni per Suso? maledetti giornalai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> È entrato Biglia e abbiamo trovato un raccordo tra tutti i reparti. Ora dobbiamo chiuderla (con possesso e cross)



Montolivo da mezzala e veramente meglio. Anche perche ha meno responsabilita. Al centro e un danno costante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Queste cmq sono le partite che detesto..anche perché storicamente ci vanno sempre male


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Daje Nikolaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Alfabri (27 Agosto 2017)

Serve assolutamente una mezzala di ruolo. Questo chalanoglu lì non può giocare. Anzi nello specifico in queste condizioni non può proprio giocare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Che bello quando viene usato il VAR. Nessuno protesta piu dopo la chiamata VAR


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Andre Silva (38 milioni) diventato la riserva di Kalinic, riserva di Cutrone....mah


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Dai Nikola...butta dentro il primo


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Ambrosini:lo stanno guardando,lo stanno guardando (fallo di mano)............niente.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il napoli ha ribaltato la situazione



Ovviamente, quelli dell'atalanta nel primo tempo hanno sbagliato 200 volte il 2-0, ovvio che poi la perdono.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> bonucci ha ucciso uno. assassino



il simulatore joao pedro. 
almeno stavolta s'è fatto male sul serio.


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

La 7 a Kalinic non si può vedere


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Barella per barella ?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Dai Nikola... Facci ricredere!!!


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

e' entrato il nostro numero 7. cagliari impaurito. pedro morto rip


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Bonucci oggi ne ha combinato di tutti colori.


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno si è accorto che Biglia non ha toccato palla?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2017)

dopo il gol di suso non si è piu giocato praticamente


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma tira in porta!


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

prima azione di kalinic. l'altruista


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Borini >>>> Niang.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Andre Silva (38 milioni) diventato la riserva di Kalinic, riserva di Cutrone....mah



Sarà l'argomento principe dei giornalai fino al 15 settembre.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

si ma ste voragini a centrocampo non cessano. 

arrivano con troppa facilità vicino alla nostra porta.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo gli attaccanti altruisti


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> prima azione di kalinic. l'altruista



il centravanti che fa giocare bene gli altri...slurp


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

bastava togliere calhanoglu e ogni tentativo di difesa a 3 e le cose si sono sistemate un po'


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Figurati se segna Nonnolivo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

ecco una coa che fa Kalinic e che cutrone, per quanto bravo, non fa: non si prende mai falli in attacco


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Figurati se sto cesso segna


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo porcaccia la miseria.

Che piedino BIglia.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

biglia ragazzi, biglia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Gia adoro Biglia


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Luca Pairetto, bravo proprio bravo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma no, continua a giocare Montolivo


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bastava togliere calhanoglu e ogni tentativo di difesa a 3 e le cose si sono sistemate un po'



Nooooo ma che dici ?
Difesa a 3 e Calha trequartista in un 3412 cosi riusciamo pure nel impresa di fare fuori Suso 
Il mix perfetto di tutto quello che non si deve fare tatticamente con la rosa che abbiamo


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Se il buffetto di Bonucci su Joao Pedro era da rigore ed espulsione...quello su Montolivo era da rigore ed ergastolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma che fallo è?


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Scandaloso


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia che cosa ha annullato a Kessie


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma è pazzo l'arbitro?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Era rigore. Ambrosini omette la tirata di maglia e guarda il replay in silenzio. Gol regolare annullato. Dicevamo di Pairetto?


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Luca Pairetto, e due..... Montolivo no rigore, Kessie trattenuta

Montella+Pairetto una combo fantastica per Milan-Cagliari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma cosa ha fischiato?!?!?!?!


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

ma scherziamo quello era gol di Kessie.............


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

ma mister 40 mln?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2017)

Sky ha scassato i maroni.

Un tocchetto con la mano di Bonucci é rigore netto, kessie travilto... niente , Montolivomtrattenuto von maglia che si allunga evidentemente niente, corpo a corpo di kessie... eh, ma si vede la maglia tirata....


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

ma cos'ha fischiato sto pairetto mha...


----------



## CIppO (27 Agosto 2017)

L'arbitro in delirio di onnipotenza, ma io boh


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma che scandalo Dormolivo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Teniamola ragazzi dai..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Arbitro da Lega Pro, sbaglia tutto


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

ma perchè trattenuta su montolivo non è rigore mentre trattenuta di kessie è fallo????
ma che due scelte scellerate queste!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahahahaha Montolivo. Quante cosa ha sbagliato in soli 5 secondi?!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2017)

L'arbitro fischia a caso


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

9 minuti di recupero.


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

9 minuti di recupero...ahahahhaha


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cagliari-arbitra-luca-pairetto-vt51930.html

del sig. arbitro odierno si è parlato abbondantemente qui.....


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

rotfl 9 minuti


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

9 minuti di recupero


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 9 minuti di recupero.



Siamo al ridicolo co sta storia dei recuperi monstre...mah


----------



## Cizzu (27 Agosto 2017)

Entra Locatelli ?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cagliari-arbitra-luca-pairetto-vt51930.html
> 
> del sig. arbitro odierno si è parlato abbondantemente qui.....



Si, tutto era stato anticipato. Eppure sembravano fantasie. 9 minuti di recupero sono illegali. Cioè fa proprio ridere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

9 minuti?!?!? Ahahaha st'arbitro e un genio


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Borini......


----------



## CIppO (27 Agosto 2017)

Un tempo supplementare praticamente, chiamalo recupero oh


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

no rigore netto a Montolivo
annullato gol di Kessie per analoga situazione (metro non uniforme)
9 minuti di recupero

copyright: Luca Pairetto


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

si vede che non giocano da tanto dai , io dico che la qualita ce pero serve tempo , arbitro scandaloso


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo aveva fatto bene tutta la partita, ora non riesce a passarla a due metri.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

la qualità di montolivo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Basta Dormloivo in campo bastaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

E' Pairetto show


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo da internare, sbagli inconcepibili


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo!!!!!!!!! Mamma mia...


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Si, tutto era stato anticipato.



saremmo malpensanti noi.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Montolivo aveva fatto bene tutta la partita, ora non riesce a passarla a due metri.



Non ha più un goccio di benzina


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> no rigore netto a Montolivo
> annullato gol di Kessie per analoga situazione (metro non uniforme)
> 9 minuti di recupero
> 
> copyright: Luca Pairetto


rigore negato al cagliari anche

ha arbitrato malissimo


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

E' evidente che manca qualcosa se giochi con Borini tirolare e Antonelli alternativa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Sto arbitro è stato osceno


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

antonelli lì davanti può essere pericoloso
sfruttiamolo


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

kalinic tiene altra la squadra. borini esce


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

mamma mia montolivo è un imbarazzo continuo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Cambio un po a caso ma vabbe. In queste situazioni un esterno veloce per colpire in contropiede sarebbe importantissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo disastroso negli ultimi cinque minuti.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

incredibile come montolivo faccia sempre la cosa sbagliata


----------



## CIppO (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo sale in cattedra.
Madò


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo da censura. Getta al vento ogni contropiede.


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

siamo al goldengol. tra poco i rigori


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Che brutto Milan ragazzi oggi che brutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Cmq un recupero così non è calcio..


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

arbitro tiltato...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq un recupero così non è calcio..



Non c'era alcun motivo per una recupero del genere.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 5.5 (inconcepibile la palla a Kessie sul pari)

Conti 5,5 (meglio nella ripresa ma non è questo il terzino da 25 milioni...)
Bonucci 5,5 (tantissime sbavature)
Musacchio 6- (cresce alla distanza ma deludente)
Rodriguez 5 (belli i passaggi da fermo a tagliare il campo ma non è un regista, ci si aspettava un Serginho)

Kessie 4.5 (ha giocato solo dopo la ciofeca sul pari, detesto questi giocatori africani che giocano a sentimento)
Montolivo 6 (onesto)
Calhanoglu 4.5 (non può giocare nei tre di centrocampo, men che meno in queste condizioni fisiche)

Suso 7 (unico giocatore dell'attacco che dà la sensazione di poter inventare qualcosa, e non è un nuovo acquisto!)
Cutrone 6 (il gol e null'altro)
Borini 4 (miracolato pupillo di Mirabelli, fa rimpiangere Niang, sic!)

Biglia 6+ (dà un grandissimo ordine pur toccando pochissime palle)
Kalinic s.v. ( si fa notare per l'altruismo, grande dote per un bomber....)
Antonelli s.v.

Montella 4 (umiliato da Rastelli, il vero punto debole del Milan)


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Tre punti d'oro. 
Ora dentro un paio di acquisti e usiamo la pausa per ragionare.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Grande vittoria contro il Barça di Guardiola.

Ah, era il Cagliari di Rastelli?...

Speriamo di non vedere più partite del genere...


----------



## panteganus (27 Agosto 2017)

cronaca sky. ambrosini ultimo capitano vibcente del milan. bonucci invece voluto a forza dalla societa appena arrivato...


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Sono molto imbarazzato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

Finita..finalmente..
Importantissimo portare a casa partite così


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Partita inzaghiana. Prendiamo i 3 punti e basta 

INTERVENIRE SUL MERCATO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Pessima partita. Si e capito benissimo che manca un altro colpo a centrocampo e un esterno sinistro. Come gia si sapeva.

Montolivo non puo giocare davanti alla difesa, non copre.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

4 a tutti.

Non è accettabile una schifezza del genere


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

abbiamo capito, anche quest'anno si soffre
altro che terzo posto in carrozza.
Concentrazione alta se no qui rischiamo.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2017)

L'importante è il risultato ma così non va.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Agosto 2017)

oggi abbiamo vinto ma non si può giocare così male.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

Finiti i supplementari


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> saremmo malpensanti noi.....



Solo in Italia viene concesso di arbitrare a livello professionistico il figlio di un ex arbitro e dirigente arbitrale che regalava partite e scudetti alla juve, nonché fratello di un dipendente della juve. Il terzo mondo ci fa un baffo.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ci è andata bene. Portiamo a casa questi tre punti e schiariamoci un po' le idee evitando altre partite così in casa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Partita che onestamente meritavamo di perdere. Tutti molto male. Formazione completamente sbagliata da Montella e giocatori troppo fuori forma. Cosi non va affatto bene. Il migliore in campo é stato Suso, il che è tutto dire, visto che ha davvero fatto schifo apparte per l'assist e per il gol. Sto ragazzo deve imparare a passare la palla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2017)

Dobbiamo imparare molto da questa partita, spero che Montella lo capisca, perché oggi l'unica cosa buona è il risultato


----------



## Alex (27 Agosto 2017)

partita scandalosa


----------



## uolfetto (27 Agosto 2017)

montella dimettiti. fassone e mirabelli dimettetevi. borini e kalinic dimettetevi. suso dimettiti anche tu che non la passi a conti che è l'unico che non si deve dimettere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> cronaca sky. ambrosini ultimo capitano vibcente del milan. bonucci invece voluto a forza dalla societa appena arrivato...



Buttate la scheda..ma cosa pagate ancora sti maledetti?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2017)

Beati voi che pensavate di vincere sempre come con Craiova e Schencoso, ce ne saranno di partite anche peggiori di queste, siamo una squadra nuova e ancora incompleta... Forza Milan grazie ragazzi.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Prima partita seria della stagione è male, anzi malissimo..

Donnarumma 6
Conti 6
Musacchio 5
Bonucci 6
Rodriguez 6
Kessiè 5
Montolivo 6
Calhanoglu 4 Biglia 7
Suso 8
Borini 5 Antonelli s.v.
Cutrone 7 Kalinic s.v.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Agosto 2017)

non è pensabile dominare il Cagliari a San Siro (semicit.)


----------



## Konrad (27 Agosto 2017)

Ci portiamo a casa:

1) 3 punti comunque importanti;
2) La certezza che la squadra necessita di almeno altri 2 inserimenti importanti (ci sono ancora 4 giorni per porre rimedio ed è un bene);
3) La consapevolezza che sarà un anno in cui si dovrà soffrire e tanto. E anche questo è un bene. Chi pensa a scampagnate o lotte per il titolo farebbe bene a togliersi dalla testa voli pindarici. Ci si deve sudare almeno il quarto posto...e si deve provare a vincere l'Europa League.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

Molto deluso, speriamo di migliorare perchè oggi il cagliari ci ha fatto penare come non mai (seppur creando poco nel secondo tempo, ma dando sempre la sensazione di pericolosita' e di velocita').

Il nostro gioco attuale è "diamo palla a Suso e speriamo inventi" , con il povero Conti che si fa mille mila khm di sovrapposizioni mai premiate, metre dal lato sinistro proprio non riusciamo a combinare niente (anche perchè RR credo venga bloccato da Montella, per giustificare Conti che è praticamente un ala offensiva a dx).

Molto deludente il Calha oggi, ma veramente prestazione indecente, speriamo si riprenda.

Kessie molto migliorato nel secondo tempo, il suo è un gol che chiunque avrebbe dato non il nostro Pairetto che stasera non ne ha imbroccata una (compreso il rigore per loro +espulsione di bonucci).

prendiamoci i 3 punti e poco poco altro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Che sofferenza.. Comunque malissimo.. Così non va.. A centrocampo nw serve ALMENO un altro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2017)

Prendiamoci i tre punti e speriamo che il mollusco in panchina faccia tesoro di questo schifo di partita...


----------



## Ambrole (27 Agosto 2017)

Bonucci 40 milioni!!!!!!!
Ê più lento di paletta, mamma mia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

come era ovvio la stagione si giocherà nei prossimi 4 giorni...o si compra...o sono 200 milioni buttati...non ci voleva sta partita per capirlo...


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Guardiamo il lato positivo, e cioè sei punti ad agosto quando di solito si è ancora fuori condizione. Ora c'è la sosta, e la prossima contro la Lazio dirà molto sul valore della squadra.


----------



## z-Traxx (27 Agosto 2017)

250 milioni e ancora abbiamo l'attacco più ridicolo della serie A tantè che le altre squadre hanno talmente paura del nostro attacco che si riversano nella nostra metà campo senza nessuna paura, tanto là davanti c'è il nulla, non fanno proprio paura, gli avversari se ne fregano proprio, che pena, ormai è anni e anni e ancora un reparto ridicolo, andiamo molto lontano così, sì sì


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> come era ovvio la stagione si giocherà nei prossimi 4 giorni...o si compra...o sono 200 milioni buttati...non ci voleva sta partita per capirlo...




Magari non così assolutista ma mi sento di quotare.

E Montella.....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Bonucci 40 milioni!!!!!!!
> Ê più lento di paletta, mamma mia



Guarda se è questo qui abbiamo letteralmente buttato al vento 40 milioni.


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2017)

molto male in molti...l'importante è aver vinto però...la verità è che ci sono troppi giocatori nuovi e quindi ci vorrà tempo...dobbiamo avere pazienza e sperare di vincere nel frattempo tante partite magari anche cosi come oggi.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5.5 (inconcepibile la palla a Kessie sul pari)
> 
> Conti 5,5 (meglio nella ripresa ma non è questo il terzino da 25 milioni...)
> Bonucci 5,5 (tantissime sbavature)
> ...



Montella è un grande allenatore. Capita di sbagliare ma alla fine vince.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo sti nove minuti e trenta di recupero pensavo di non farcela, ragazzi... Per fortuna è andata,speriamo che dopo la pausa si riprendano, perché questa partita è stata preoccupante.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2017)

Vittoria soffertissima oggi..


----------



## addox (27 Agosto 2017)

Bisogna comprare un cc forte, è la zona che conta di più, troppi adattati.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda se è questo qui abbiamo letteralmente buttato al vento 40 milioni.



Bonucci deve giocare a 3!!! Non è un marcatore


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Partita impossibile da giudicare, perché la squadra era completamente a terra atleticamente. I tre punti, importantissimi. 

Io voglio essere paziente con Montella, ma la condizione atletica di stasera (eppure siamo quelli a esser partiti per primi e con più gare ufficiali nelle gambe), l'assenza di reazione all'evidente disagio tattico, e quel maledetto insistere con la rimessa del portiere da giocare su un uomo vicino all'area e pressato... Non lo so, non lo so.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi ma con calma , ci vuole tempo


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> come era ovvio la stagione si giocherà nei prossimi 4 giorni...o si compra...o sono 200 milioni buttati...non ci voleva sta partita per capirlo...



200 buttati, non esageriamo adesso su


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2017)

Bene per i 3 punti ma per il resto prestazione penosa e inspiegabile per quanto visto fino ad oggi


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Partita impossibile da giudicare, perché la squadra era completamente a terra atleticamente. I tre punti, importantissimi.
> 
> Io voglio essere paziente con Montella, ma la condizione atletica di stasera (eppure siamo quelli a esser partiti per primi e con più gare ufficiali nelle gambe), l'assenza di reazione all'evidente disagio tattico, e quel maledetto insistere con la rimessa del portiere da giocare su un uomo vicino all'area e pressato... Non lo so, non lo so.



Sempre detestato i passaggini corti, anche quelli sugli angoli.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> 200 buttati, non esageriamo adesso su



lo dico per voi ragazzi aprite gli occhi...non abbiamo cambi...non abbiamo un ala sinistra...l'ossatura è buona ma se non la completi siamo monchi...senza cambi a dicembre siamo cotti...cmq fa nulla non voglio convincere nessuno ci mancherebbe...ognuno è giusto che la pensi a modo suo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Primo tempo inguardabile, nel secondo tempo ci siamo un po' svegliati, 3 punti importantissimi e ora bisogna continuare a lavorare e tanto.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

donnarumma 6,5 e anche stasera ci salva le chiappe
conti 6 non il solito trattore, ma non vine mai premiato nelle sovrapposizioni. bene in chiusura
bonucci 5,5 male. infinite sbavature
musacchio 6 gestisce
rodriguez 6 regge DA SOLO la fascia andando ovviamente in difficoltà. ha bisogno di un Jack...
Kessie 5 mezzo voto in più per il secondo tempo in crescendo. 
montolivo 5 non stava manco giocando malissimo... ma ultimi 20 minuti da horror puro.
calhanoglu 4 sbaglia tutto ciò che un giocatore può sbagliare. 
suso 7 non fa una bella partita, ma decide la partita con assist e gol
cutrone 6 gol e niente altro. ma non si può chiedere di più a lui
borini 5 il poli dell'attacco

biglia 6 dà ordine... quello che mancava
kalinic sv nell'unica palla buona preferisce passarla. si prende utili falli
antonelli sv. se il vice-borini è antonelli, c'è qualche problema....

montella 5 squadra messa male in campo, poco concentrata. dovremmo essere avanti in condizione atletica, ma il cagliari ci ha asfaltato. alla prima partita vera andiamo in difficoltà: siamo alla seconda, ma non è un segnale buono. alla prossima c'è la lazio...


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma un po di equilibrio esiste oppure dobbiamo butarci giu ad ogni difficoltà?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Agosto 2017)

Vittoria importante, da grande squadra.
Dopo aver giocato male e aver regalato un gol, tante volte in passato ho visto la squadra sbandare, invece l'hanno portata a casa.
Kessie errore grave, ma da quel momento invece di deprimersi ha alzato il rendimento, ottimo segnale.
Gol da calcio di punizione, non è un caso, abbiamo i migliori tiratori del campionato, risolveranno tante partite ostiche.
Per ora va bene così, per il bel gioco ci sarà tempo quando troveranno la giusta amalgama.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Malissimo. Abbiamo rivisto lo stesso Milan degli ultimi 3 anni. Senza se e senza ma. La questione fisica semplicemente non sta in piedi, questi non giocavano dal 45esimo di Crotone-Milan. Siamo alla seconda partita di campionato e siamo stati surclassati fisicamente. E per quanto mi riguarda, vittoria che non ci stava. In più per me, Bonucci aveva fatto un fallo da rigore, come ultimo uomo su chiara occasione da goal per il Cagliari, come domenica scorsa fece il difensore del Crotone. Ma si sa, si può mai dominare in casa con il Cagliari? Io invece di prendere in giro i cugini, che sono stati fortunati, che sono più scarsi di noi, farei più autocritica in casa. 
E questo mi porta a dire che:
- serve sicuramente ALMENO una mezzala vera che dia continuità al gioco sulla sinistra, sennò siamo sbilanciati sulla destra e basta. Ci fermano in due minuti.
- serve un esterno sinistro che sappia saltare l'uomo e poi fare assist.
- serve pure un cambio per Kessie se ci scappa.

Detto questo:

Donnarumma 6 - Paratissima su Farias anche se in fuorigioco, qualche resposnabilità sul palo di Sau, visto che era sul suo palo

Conti 5 - Male stasera, spinge ma è spesso impreciso e fallosissimo.
Bonucci 5 - Male. Difensivamente non mi è mai piaciuto, come ho sempre detto fin dai primi istanti della trattativa. Stasera ne stava combinando una enorme. Siamo stati "fortunati"
Musacchio 6 - soffre poco, ma mi è sembrato meno sicuro di domenica scorsa
Rodriguez 6 - Ha un bellissimo piede, ma spinge poco. Quando lo fa, riesce a fare dei cross perfetti. Dovremmo sfruttarlo di più

Kessie 4 - Malissimo stasera, con in più la responsabilità sul goal
Montolivo 6 - Meglio da mezzala, dove secondo me dovrebbe giocare.
Calhanoglou 4 - Mai considerato pronto e all'altezza come mezzala e infatti continua a deludere li. Ci sono praterie che lascia davanti a RR. E non da mai continuità al gioco su questa fascia. In più non pare in forma fisicamente, però anche se capisco che è stato fermo 6 mesi, ora sono 2 che si allena è gioca. Quanto ci vorrà ancora per farlo entrare in forma? Tra l'altro si è comunque allenato, non era infortunato.

Suso 7,5 - l'ha decisa lui, anche se troppo discontinuo. Non ha mai premiato Conti stasera, mai. Però che gli vuoi dire...
Cutrone 6,5 - Gran goal, per il resto servito pochissimo, lui deve giocare con una squadra che staziona nella metà campo avversaria. Avvia pure il contropiede di Borini
Borini 6 - Lotta e a momenti segna un bel goal. Inoltre bell'azione nel secondo tempo con quello scatto e palla su Kalinic

Biglia 6 - Bentornato. Speriamo entri in forma quanto prima, così abbiamo più equilibrio. Speriamo.
Kalinic 5,5 - Ha una bella palla, ma la passa invece di tirare.
Antonelli S.v.

Montella 4 - Partita oscena della squadra. Vederli sulle gambe, dopo 6 partite ufficiali, 4 delle quali contro pizza e fichi, 1 contro una squadra in inferiorità numerica dal minuto 1, dopo aver fatto giocare la primavera, e stiamo già in difficoltà fisica? E a novembre, con l'EL che incalzerà, cosa faremo? Spero che almeno abbia capito e chieda 2 giocatori, perchè questa squadra io non lo so se arriva quarta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma quel tipo di errore che ci è costato il gol lo fa almeno una volta a partita
Sempre ad ostinarsi a fare il passaggio corto anche con tutti pressati, ma rinvia piuttosto diamine


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonucci deve giocare a 3!!! Non è un marcatore



Anche Conti e Rodriguez hanno bisogno di giocare a tre. 
Stasera si è vista una condizione fisica inferiore a quella del Cagliari e un calo di concentrazione, ma abituiamoci a ballare in difesa ogni volta che si gioca a quattro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Cutrone a parte il gol nullo. Silva a tenere i palloni la davanti e dialogare coi compagni è molto meglio


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque ricordiamoci che ci hanno annullato un goal regolare...


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque Cutrone a parte il gol nullo. Silva a tenere i palloni la davanti e dialogare coi compagni è molto meglio


È la terza scelta.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> lo dico per voi ragazzi aprite gli occhi...non abbiamo cambi...non abbiamo un ala sinistra...l'ossatura è buona ma se non la completi siamo monchi...senza cambi a dicembre siamo cotti...cmq fa nulla non voglio convincere nessuno ci mancherebbe...ognuno è giusto che la pensi a modo suo...



Sono d'accordo con te però almeno adesso abbiamo una base. Scorso anno nemmeno quella.
Non si poteva pensare (lasciando stare la Juventus) di raggiungere tipo il Napoli... non possiamo recuperare 10 anni di non mercato in tre mesi


----------



## z-Traxx (27 Agosto 2017)

Non si può toppare il reparto d'attacco ancora, un altro anno, zio carooooooooo!!!!!!!! Perchè devo bestemmiare tutti gli anni e ancora non mi prendono un attaccante che abbia la AAAA maiuscola, ma dove andiamoooooooo così, ditemelo dove andiamo, tanto valeva tenere LaBacca e Lapadella


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te però almeno adesso abbiamo una base. Scorso anno nemmeno quella.
> Non si poteva pensare (lasciando stare la Juventus) di raggiungere tipo il Napoli... non possiamo recuperare 10 anni di non mercato in tre mesi



Non dobbiamo avere una base, dobbiamo arrivare al quarto posto senza scuse e così non ci si arriva.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordiamoci che ci hanno annullato un goal regolare...


 E il rigore su Montolivo. Ma giustamente bisogna dire che dovevano essere in 10 e con un rigore contro nel primo tempo 
Peccato, avevo e ho tanta voglia di milan, stasera ho goduto proprio poco.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Conti 5.5
Musacchio 6
Bonucci 6-
Rodriguez 6
Calhanoglu 4
Montolivo 6
Kessie 4.5
Borini 5
Cutrone 6
Suso 7+

Biglia 6
Kalinic sv
Antonelli sv

Calhanoglu il peggiore, ha sbagliato tantissimo e creato pochissimo. Kessie irriconoscibile, poi migliora un po' dopo la cappellata. Montolivo il migliore di centrocampo, ma verso il finale sbaglia appoggi da 2 metri. Conti sbaglia tanto e si vede poco in difesa se non alla fine, Rodriguez un po' meglio ma deve dare di più. 
Borini fa poco, Cutrone non ha molte chances ma la butta dentro. Suso la nostra salvezza


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> donnarumma 6,5 e anche stasera ci salva le chiappe
> conti 6 non il solito trattore, ma non vine mai premiato nelle sovrapposizioni. bene in chiusura
> bonucci 5,5 male. infinite sbavature
> musacchio 6 gestisce
> ...



Quindi abbiamo perso 6-0?


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2017)

Prestazione veramente inspiegabile. Onestamente il pareggio era il risultato più giusto. Tantissime sbavature difensive. Abbiamo preso un gol veramente osceno. Queste sono partite da vincere senza soffrire. Montella deve darci una spiegazione.


----------



## z-Traxx (27 Agosto 2017)

Zio caroooooo uno come Aubameyang ti tiene da solo tre uomini in difesa e ti risolve le partite da solo, no ste mezze seghe

Anche quest'anno mi devo tirar giù tutti i santi e mi gioco definitivamente il paradiso


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E il rigore su Montolivo. Ma giustamente bisogna dire che dovevano essere in 10 e con un rigore contro nel primo tempo
> Peccato, avevo e ho tanta voglia di milan, stasera ho goduto proprio poco.



Vabbeh però non dobbiamo essere come gli altri tifosi. Dobbiamo essere critici e oggettivi. E' vero, su Montolivo forse c'era un rigore, ma il goal di Kessie comunque non era regolare se non fosse che l'arbitro aveva fischiato prima del tiro.
Però l'azione di Bonucci, rigore + espulsione al primo tempo, avrebbe cambiato sicuramente la partita. Come domenica scorsa con il Crotone. Questa cosa mi pare oggettiva.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te però almeno adesso abbiamo una base. Scorso anno nemmeno quella.
> Non si poteva pensare (lasciando stare la Juventus) di raggiungere tipo il Napoli... non possiamo recuperare 10 anni di non mercato in tre mesi


il progetto prevede la champions obbligatoria...se no si vendono i big...detto oggi da Fassone...secondo te senza i 2 acquisti di cui necessitiamo ci arriviamo sicuri??...mi dispiace ma la risposta è no...se il progetto era pluriennale era un conto...invece come purtroppo alcuni dicevano è annuale...ergo devono fare un ultimo sforzo...


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non dobbiamo avere una base, dobbiamo arrivare al quarto posto senza scuse e così non ci si arriva.



L'obbiettivo per me è duro ma fattibile, opinioni


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il progetto prevede la champions obbligatoria...se no si vendono i big...detto oggi da Fassone...secondo te senza i 2 acquisti di cui necessitiamo ci arriviamo sicuri??...mi dispiace ma la risposta è no...se il progetto era pluriennale era un conto...invece come purtroppo alcuni dicevano è annuale...ergo devono fare un ultimo sforzo...



Leggi la mia risposta a Guglielmo90


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Vabbeh però non dobbiamo essere come gli altri tifosi. Dobbiamo essere critici e oggettivi. E' vero, su Montolivo forse c'era un rigore, ma il goal di Kessie comunque non era regolare se non fosse che l'arbitro aveva fischiato prima del tiro.
> Però l'azione di Bonucci, rigore + espulsione al primo tempo, avrebbe cambiato sicuramente la partita. Come domenica scorsa con il Crotone. Questa cosa mi pare oggettiva.



Per me l'episodio di Bonucci era regolare. Lui si è appoggiato, ma l'attaccante è crollato a terra. 

Kessie si è fatto valere di fisico sul difensore. Non se ne esce più se gli fischiano contro ogni volta che gli avversari cadono sulla sua corsa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Leggi la mia risposta a Guglielmo90



allora inutile continuare...la vediamo in modo diverso e va benissimo così


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 5... Evitare quel passaggio in primis e poi tentare la parata, il tiro non era irresistibile.
Conti 5 Sbaglia qualche appoggio di troppo, si propone con continuità ma non riesce a dominare la fascia
Bonucci 5 Macchinoso e graziato sull'intervento secondo me falloso. Con i piedi ok ma serve decisamente molto di piu in fase difensiva
Musacchio 6 Ordinato, non rischia niente
Rodriguez 6.5 Ottimi cambi di gioco in qualche occasione ha creato la superiorità numerica e messo in mezzo qualche cross velenoso. Kessie 4.5 Fino all'errore un fantasma, il suo strapotere e la sua fisicità oggi non si sono visti per niente fino alla cappellata. Poi si sveglia ed aiuta la squadra
Montolivo 2 Quando gioca lui è uno strazio, 0 idee, 0 verticalizzazioni, 0 corsa, lentezza assurda sia di pensiero che di gamba e non azzecca un passaggio. 
Calhanoglu 4. Palesemente fuori condizione, ma la volontà non gli manca, l ho visto rincorrere gli avversari a differenza dell'ex capitone. Dopo la sosta spero di vederlo in una posizione piu avanzata
Borini 4 Corre e si sbatte ma per giocare nel milan non basta... stop sbagliati, passaggi sbagliati, in fase offensiva è un fantasma, qualsiasi difensore contro di lui va a nozze....
Cutrone 7 L'unico pallone giocabile lo mette dentro... Continua cosi!
Suso 8. Tutti i pericoli passano dai suoi piedi, assist gol vittoria, fantasia. Fondamentale

Antonelli sv
Kalinic sv
Biglia 6 in quei pochi minuti ha fatto vedere a Montolivo cosa significa velocizzare la manovra e mettere ordine. 

Montella 5 Deve assolutamente capire che Montolivo in campo ci fa giocare con un uomo in meno. Preferisco locatelli che almeno contrasta e fa qualche scivolata. La corsia sinistra ad oggi non funziona, certo l'assenza di un giocatore come Bonaventura pesa ma ogni partita regala 2 giocatori agli avversari. Oggi poteva tranquillamente giocare con le due punte (Silva-Cutrone) ed il trequartista tanto l'avremmo vinta comunque perchè piu pena di stasera era difficile fare

Fassone Mirabelli: siete stati straordinari, avete ribaltato la squadra in 2 mesi, ma dopo stasera per favore fate gli ultimi sforzi per una mezz'ala ed un attaccante esterno


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Partita orribile. Preparata malissimo. Indipendentemente dalle oggettive lacune in rosa con il materiale umano a disposizione non possiamo essere messi sotto cosí. Meglio che Montella si dia una svegliata. Dopo il gol di Cutrone abbiamo staccato la spina


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Vabbeh però non dobbiamo essere come gli altri tifosi. Dobbiamo essere critici e oggettivi. E' vero, su Montolivo forse c'era un rigore, ma il goal di Kessie comunque non era regolare se non fosse che l'arbitro aveva fischiato prima del tiro.
> Però l'azione di Bonucci, rigore + espulsione al primo tempo, avrebbe cambiato sicuramente la partita. Come domenica scorsa con il Crotone. Questa cosa mi pare oggettiva.


Non ero ironico, ammettevo appunto che nel primo tempo c'era un probabile rigore piú rosso per loro. Come nel secondo, rigore su Montolivo e il gol di kessie regolare (ok aveva fischiato prima ma tutti stavano giocando)


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me l'episodio di Bonucci era regolare. Lui si è appoggiato, ma l'attaccante è crollato a terra.
> 
> Kessie si è fatto valere di fisico sul difensore. Non se ne esce più se gli fischiano contro ogni volta che gli avversari cadono sulla sua corsa.



Gli ha fischiato lo strattonamento della maglia.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Cagliari se l'è venuta a giocare perché li davanti non facciamo minimamente paura con quei giocatori.Dispiace dirlo ma è così.Se Montella pensa di arrivare in Champions con Borini e Cutrone titolari, beh auguri.


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 6: mezzo voto in meno per l'azione del gol. Montella o non Montella, non puoi fare un passaggio così all'unico giocatore non marcato nella tua metà campo. Per il resto ottimi interventi
Conti: 5,5: tanta corsa, ma anche tanti errori
Bonucci 6: bello il salvataggio nel finale. Ma prima tanti rischi. Deve capire che non indossa più la maglia bianconera
Musacchio 6
Rodriguez 6
Kessie 5,5: si sveglia dopo l'errore fatale. Inspiegabile la sua assenza per un'ora. Spero che in settimana abbiano lavorato duramente e fosse appesantito per questo
Montolivo: 6. Lo odio, mi duole dirlo ma il migliore del nostro centrocampo
Calhanoglu: 4. Il peggiore. Non ne azzecca una. E' da un pò di partite che diciamo: aspettiamo. Speriamo di non attendere in eterno. Se neanche con il Cagliari trova la sua collocazione in campo la vedo dura per lui.
Borini: 6. Tanta corsa e tanto impegno (al solito). Si merita la sufficienza per un paio di sgroppate
Cutrone: 6. Ok il gol, ma poi non si vede mai
Suso 7: il migliore, gol e assist. Altro da dire?


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

49500 spettatori.. sincermanete mi aspettavo qualcosina di più


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2017)

Partita brutta, a tratti vergognosa (nel senso stretto del termine).


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

L'importante era vincere ed abbiamo vinto. Ora pensaer a quei 2 acquisti che necessitiamo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> L'obbiettivo per me è duro ma fattibile, opinioni



Anch'io lo reputo fattibile. Ma non può essere duro dopo quanto abbiamo speso..


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2017)

comunque la prestazione è stata oscena ma vogliamo parlare dell'arbitro? non commento episodi di rigore o gol kessie ma proprio l'interruzione continua ad ogni caduta. Partita ingiocabile, in questo modo dai la possibilità alla squadra avversaria ogni 2 minuti di fare mischia e buttare un pallone in mezzo. Appena venivano sfiorati quelli del Cagliari subito a fischiare... gli arbitri italiani sono tra i motivi principali del non-calcio giocato in Serie A


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

I giocatori erano irriconoscibili, sbagliavano tutto. Il Cagliari ogni volta che aveva la palla era pericoloso, non sbagliavano un passaggio. Prestazione oscena, Calhanoglu sembrava un giocatore di terza categoria, Kessie irriconoscibile e ci ha fatto subire anche il gol. Suso mostruoso come sempre. Non va bene questo modulo, bisogna passare al 3-4-2-1 al più presto, soffriamo troppo in difesa con terzini offensivi come Rodriguez e Conti. Il Cagliari sembrava il Real Madrid questa sera. Se giochiamo cosi contro la Lazio a Roma ne prendiamo 3 o 4 di gol. E soprattutto: COMPRATE ALTRI DUE GIOCATORI!!!! Rafinha e Keita, subito!!!


----------



## nybreath (28 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordiamoci che ci hanno annullato un goal regolare...



Si ma non hanno dato al cagliari un rigore e conseguente espulsione di Bonucci solari. 

Ci è andata bene, giochiamo come sempre, male. Se non è per giocate personale non facciamo granchè, il gioco di Montella personalmente lo ritengo davvero inadeguato, a centrocampo ci domina qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> I giocatori erano irriconoscibili, sbagliavano tutto. Il Cagliari ogni volta che aveva la palla era pericoloso, non sbagliavano un passaggio. Prestazione oscena, Calhanoglu sembrava un giocatore di terza categoria, Kessie irriconoscibile e ci ha fatto subire anche il gol. Suso mostruoso come sempre. Non va bene questo modulo, bisogna passare al 3-4-2-1 al più presto, soffriamo troppo in difesa con terzini offensivi come Rodriguez e Conti. Il Cagliari sembrava il Real Madrid questa sera. Se giochiamo cosi contro la Lazio a Roma ne prendiamo 3 o 4 di gol. E soprattutto: COMPRATE ALTRI DUE GIOCATORI!!!! Rafinha e Keita, subito!!!



Si infatti.. A Roma ci piallano..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2017)

comunque è stata la partita perfetta per noi...prestazione oscena ma altri 3 punti in saccoccia...quindi si sono visti tutti i limiti e dove intervenire alla svelta...ora vediamo le vere ambizioni di questa nuova società...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> comunque la prestazione è stata oscena ma vogliamo parlare dell'arbitro? non commento episodi di rigore o gol kessie ma proprio l'interruzione continua ad ogni caduta. Partita ingiocabile, in questo modo dai la possibilità alla squadra avversaria ogni 2 minuti di fare mischia e buttare un pallone in mezzo. Appena venivano sfiorati quelli del Cagliari subito a fischiare... gli arbitri italiani sono tra i motivi principali del non-calcio giocato in Serie A



D'accordissimo
Ammoinizione di kessiè inesitene e goal regolarissimo.. se gli arbitri inglesi avessero visto cosa fischiava l'arbitro di stasera morivano dalle risate


----------



## Tobi (28 Agosto 2017)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Si ma non hanno dato al cagliari un rigore e conseguente espulsione di Bonucci solari.
> 
> Ci è andata bene, giochiamo come sempre, male. Se non è per giocate personale non facciamo granchè, il gioco di Montella personalmente lo ritengo davvero inadeguato, *a centrocampo ci domina qualsiasi squadra*.



Purtroppo quando hai un cadavere come Montolivo che al contrario di voi stasera ho visto osceno, un calhanoglu fisicamente ridicolo e ti ritrovi con il solo Kessie che stasera per 70 minuti ha dormito tra l'altro, qualsiasi squadra prende il dominio del centrocampo. Questa squadra voglio vederla con Biglia Bonaventura Kalinic ed un esterno sinistro, poi darò giudizi


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> comunque è stata la partita perfetta per noi...prestazione oscena ma altri 3 punti in saccoccia...quindi si sono visti tutti i limiti e dove intervenire alla svelta...ora vediamo le vere ambizioni di questa nuova società...



l'importantwe ra vincere ed abbiamo vinto. Una grabnde squsdra la si vede anche dalle vittorie non meritate.. la juve fa cosi da anni


----------



## Tobi (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo
> Ammoinizione di kessiè inesitene e goal regolarissimo.. se gli arbitri inglesi avessero visto cosa fischiava l'arbitro di stasera morivano dalle risate



ma oltre a quegli episodi, e mi tocca menzionare anche un rigore mancato e rosso per Bonucci, un gioco continuamente spezzato. Non si è giocato a calcio per piu di 2 minuti di fila


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui e non generalizzare. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Carlino (28 Agosto 2017)

Uno schifo senza pari, 3 punti a parte.
Che sconforto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

Capita una giornata storta. Troppe polemiche inutili. Non siamo il Real Madrid eh. L'importante è vincere.


----------



## Mc-Milan (28 Agosto 2017)

Passo indietro...
Legittimo direi dopo le sgambate europee e 80 min contro una squadra in 10...contro una squadra vera e rodata sono emerse le nostre prime difficoltà..
Più che sul gioco,oggi,sono mancati l'apporto dei singoli...kessie impalpabile fino all'errore,Calhanoglu(io sono un suo grandissimo estimatore,non mi nascondo)stasera non ne ha fatta una giusta,anche se spero si capisca al più presto che quella non è assolutamente la sua posizione,lo proverei esterno alto,soprattutto se li ci gioca borini...che dire...insultatemi pure ma niang è più forte di questo....felice x cutrone,altra partita che consacra suso(come se ci fosse stato bisogno)come migliore, se non unica soluzione offensiva, quando si deve provare a creare qualcosa....insomma il nostro top player!
Spero di ritrovare una squadra più fresca nelle gambe,dopo la sosta,oggi x 40min tra primo e secondo tempo il cagliari ci ha dominato sopratutto x una migliore condizione fisica...
Tre punti sporchi ma importanti!
Forza Milan


----------



## URABALO (28 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Conti 6
Musacchio 5,5
Bonucci 5,5
Rodriguez 6,5
Kessie 5
Montolivo 6
Calhanoglu 4,5
Suso 7,5
Cutrone 6,5
Borini 5,5

Biglia 6,5
Kalinic 6
Antonelli sv


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Agosto 2017)

Che incubo di partita...una sofferenza e meno male che l'ho vista solo a spezzoni su diretta gol! Centrocampo imbarazzante, Borini anche peggio, Cutrone non può essere il salvatore della patria, può fare il golletto ma è troppo acerbo per sostenere il peso dell'attacco. Montella continua a palesare il tallone d'Achille delle partite contro le piccole.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2017)

Carlino ha scritto:


> Uno schifo senza pari, 3 punti a parte.
> Che sconforto.



Ogni tuo post è un insulto o una provocazione contro la società o la squadra. Intanto 6 partite 6 vittorie 15 gol fatti 1 subito. Che sconforto senza dubbio.


----------



## Carlino (28 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ogni tuo post è un insulto o una provocazione contro la società o la squadra. Intanto 6 partite 6 vittorie 15 gol fatti 1 subito. Che sconforto senza dubbio.



Io credevo tanto in questo progetto, basta leggere i miei messaggi di qualche settimana fa e non fermarsi solo a ciò che si vuole leggere.
In questo momento la delusione è tanta perchè abbiamo una squadra incompleta e oggi si è visto.
Non tirar fuori le partite con i macedoni per favore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2017)

Carlino ha scritto:


> Io credevo tanto in questo progetto, basta leggere i miei messaggi di qualche settimana fa e non fermarsi solo a ciò che si vuole leggere.
> In questo momento la delusione è tanta perchè abbiamo una squadra incompleta e oggi si è visto.
> Non tirar fuori le partite con i macedoni per favore.


E perchè no? Squadre come Ajax (finalista di EL dell'anno scorso) o Fenherbace ci hanno lasciato le penne nei preliminari contro squadracce, perchè non dovrei calcolare le partite ufficiali giocate?
Comunque leggendo i tuoi (pochi) post, tra le varie trollate su Cristiano Ronaldo e ai continui improperi verso la squadra e alla società, la mia opinione è che tu non sia veramente tifoso del Milan. Raramente mi sbaglio quando individuo un troll.


----------



## Carlino (28 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E perchè no? Squadre come Ajax (finalista di EL dell'anno scorso) o Fenherbace ci hanno lasciato le penne nei preliminari contro squadracce, perchè non dovrei calcolare le partite ufficiali giocate?
> Comunque leggendo i tuoi (pochi) post, tra le varie trollate su Cristiano Ronaldo e ai continui improperi verso la squadra e alla società, la mia opinione è che* tu non sia veramente tifoso del Milan*. Raramente mi sbaglio quando individuo un troll.



Essere tifoso del Milan non significa essere allineato su un'unica opinione.
Comunque sarà il tempo a parlare, felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Boomer (28 Agosto 2017)

Partitaccia dove ci prendiamo i 3 punti e basta. Riflettere su cosa è andato storto e lavorare. Il ritorno di Biglia e Jack sarà fondamentale. Comunque non da sottovalutare il Cagliari che aveva messo in difficoltà anche la Juve. Crearono ottime occasioni ma le sbagliarono clamorosamente. Ovviamente la Juve ha giocatori pazzeschi la davanti e ha chiuso il match senza intoppi. Ancora tanto da lavorare ma si sapeva. Speriamo sempre in un ultimo sforzo sul mercato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2017)

ad inizio partita nel tunnel 
ho detto " adesso devono capire che d'ora in poi non si viene a San Siro per giocarsela" 
ahimè bruttissima prestazione alias ci proveranno eccome.. il Cagliari eh..
qnd stuzzico un po e metto autocritica (come il buon j.mauri ) 
ieri nel vedere Roma e Inter parlavate di difesa imbarazzante di entrambi..
secondo voi a parti invertite che dicono i Romani/Interisti della nostra prestazione? 
su Suso ho letto di tutto e di + in questa estate.. dal non sarà mai da Milan 
(come Jack che ci manca come il pane!!! ma si anche quando torna nn sarà titolare LOL) 
che era partente al 120% e che non è un Top Player invece in realtà rimane uno dei nostri Top Player 
(finora immaginarmi una partita senza di lui la vedo nera ma nerissima)
su Bonucci mi ripeto e spero che si svegli e capisca che non è + nella Rube! 
Hakan è fuori forma e fuori posizione.. 
Montolivo e Locatelli come Regista sono out, al massimo Manuel può fare il Mediano 
e Riccardo la mezzala di riserva(li almeno sembra un giocatore) 
mi consolo solo xkè in quei pochi minuti di gioco, il buon Lucas ha fatto vedere la differenza di RUOLO.
poi certamente stasera si è evidenziato la pochezza nel centrocampo 
quindi minimo ci vogliono questi benedetti 2 acquisti.. 
perché l'anima della squadra è proprio il centrocampo !
va bene i titolari sono Kessie Biglia e Bonaventura ma ragazzi ci sono 50 partite 
ci vogliono dei ricambi che non abbassi il livello come stasera... se no sono guai 
poi si criticherà i vari Suso e Jack xkè arrivano spolpati verso Dicembre e mi pare ingeneroso..
non vorrei rileggere commenti estranei dalla realtà! come il "Suso non continuo" 

p.s. su Kessie non dico niente...visto le prestazione eccezionali precedenti.
in questa partita ha dormito x 70/75 minuti x poi risvegliarsi e fare qualcosina..
l'anno scorso erano veramente poche le volte che non era in forma,xkè è molto continuo nella prestazione(come Jack) 
qnd spero di non rivederlo veramente + xkè che ben ricordi questa è sicuramente la prestazione peggiore da quando gioca in serie A.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Capita una giornata storta. Troppe polemiche inutili. Non siamo il Real Madrid eh. L'importante è vincere.



Che tra l altro ha pareggiato


----------



## Boomer (28 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che tra l altro ha pareggiato



Pensa nel forum del Real cosa staranno dicendo ahahahah ... Comunque le partitacce capitano a tutti i top team. Noi siamo ancora un "lavori in corso" e ci sarà tanto da dimostrare. Vedremo se è stato un caso e la Lazio sarà un ottimo test.


----------



## Gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

Carlino ha scritto:


> Io credevo tanto in questo progetto, basta leggere i miei messaggi di qualche settimana fa e non fermarsi solo a ciò che si vuole leggere.
> In questo momento la delusione è tanta perchè abbiamo una squadra incompleta e oggi si è visto.
> Non tirar fuori le partite con i macedoni per favore.



Puoi sempre andarti a vedere una partita dei tuoi beniamini al Conad stadium . Ti divertirai a vederli giocare da cani ma del resto siete abituati a vincere da cani!!Se sei invece un nato male, che te lo dico a fare ahah


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Agosto 2017)

Appena tornato a casa, San Siro stasera è stato veramente caloroso, che bel clima, che stadio! Impressionante quando si riempie in questo modo, per Milan-Cagliari poi, davvero un bel segnale.
Siamo tutti a conoscenza di quanto cambieranno le scelte societarie in base all'accesso o meno in CL, per questo ogni partita diventa fondamentale. Non siamo ancora una squadra, quindi vincere queste partite significa soltanto accelerare quel processo, portare a casa punti preziosi contro squadre che giocano insieme da molto più tempo, questo è positivo. Perché quando lo diventeremo allora sì che ci si divertirà e si comincerà a fare sul serio, ma nel frattempo bisogna cercare di mettere in saccoccia il maggior numero di punti possibili. In tal senso, la partenza soft con due squadre non certo eccellenti ha aiutato.
Passando ai singoli, abbiamo due terzini che fanno la differenza, vi ricordate l'anno scorso? Impressionante la differenza, Rodriguez è tecnicamente eccellente e Conti un treno, mi ricorda Zambrotta. A centrocampo mi è piaciuto Montolivo e successivamente Biglia; l'argentino ci farà divertire e sognare. Cutrone impeccabile, ha il killer instinct del bomber. Malissimo Kessié, male Calhanoglu, malino Borini (inutile più che altro).

Avanti così e forza Milan!


----------



## Ambrole (28 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 6.5
Conti 6.5 meno straripante del solito, ma ce la mette tutta
Musacchio 6 prestazione un po' anonima
Bonucci 4 provoca un rigore e ci lascia in dieci uomini...ok l arbitro non ha visto, ma quello sarebbe dovuto accadere. A parte questo, LENTISSSSSIMO male male male. Non ha ancora fatto una partita decente al Milan
Rodriguez 6 qualche imbarazzo nella nostra area, ma lanci precisi, nella gestione del pallone balla un po'
Kessie 6, dopo l errore si sveglia, ma brutta serata
Montolivo 6.5 lento di gambe e testa, ma è uno dei pochi che sapeva gestire un pallone
Calha 4,5 oh questo si deve fare una svegliata, non corre,tira sempre indietro la gamba, quando arriva la palla ci inciampa sopra sta lì a pensarci troppo. Non può giocare mezzala e ha bisogno di una bella scossa
Borini 5,5 corre ma stasera corre a vuoto
Suso 7.5 meno male che c è lui
Cutrone 6.5 fa il gol e poi non lo si vede più fino al cambio. Eccezion fatta per il rilancio non so quanto voluto
Kalinic SV però anche solo vedere in campo questo gigante, da la sensazione che se riesci a buttare una palla in area, può succedere qualcosa di importante.
Antonelli SV
Biglia 7 una Delle poche note positive


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5... Evitare quel passaggio in primis e poi tentare la parata, il tiro non era irresistibile.
> Conti 5 Sbaglia qualche appoggio di troppo, si propone con continuità ma non riesce a dominare la fascia
> Bonucci 5 Macchinoso e graziato sull'intervento secondo me falloso. Con i piedi ok ma serve decisamente molto di piu in fase difensiva
> Musacchio 6 Ordinato, non rischia niente
> ...



Non dovrei giudicare i voti altrui, ma Montolivo 2... ed è stato il migliore per 70 minuti... mi sembra tanta, tanta malafede, scusami.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2017)

Comunque stavo guardando il calendario, so che porta sfiga fare tabelle e il più delle volte qui sul forum i pronostici vanno sempre a farsi benedire, e ho notato che dopo la difficile trasferta di Roma contro la Lazio avremo due partite in casa contro Udinese e Spal.
Magari la sosta potrà darci una mano vedendo le difficoltà di oggi, ma se davvero riuscissimo a fare una vittoria a Roma, con le due partite successive in casa che SULLA CARTA non sarebbero proibitive, potremmo fare dei bei punticini in classifica.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Agosto 2017)

Sinceramente se non si da solidità al centrocampo, secondo me andiamo poco lontano, ci vuole gente che corra, stasera l unico dei tre che aveva polmoni e corsa era kessie, che però non era in serata...il risultato è quello che avete visto. Serve una mezzala sinistra di fisico e polmoni


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Agosto 2017)

Donnaruma 5.5 mi sembra un po distratto
Conti - 5.5 corre pero tanti passagi sbagliati 
RR-5 impalbabile
Bonucci - 4 si deve dare un svegliata forse mi sbaglio io o questo si e gia montato la testa
Musacchio - 5.5 il suo compito se lo fa
Montolivo - 5.5 chi dice che e stato il peggiore e in malafede io non soporto Montolivo pero non e stato il peggiore
Hakan-giocatore da serie C stasera
Borini - qualcuno ha detto che e il Poli del atacco ha ragione
Kessie-mi sembrava stanco pero se non era l`arbitro scandaloso praticamente lui il suo errore lo ha ripagato perche quello era gol valido 5.5 
Suso-6.5 assist + gol pero deve passare la palla di piu , troppo egoista 
Cutrone- 5.5 solo il gol , non scende mai , non aiuta la squadra


----------



## Lambro (28 Agosto 2017)

Cavolo che pagelle, abbiamo perso 5 a 0 per caso? Madonna che disfattismo, comprensibile la delusione ma il cagliari ha fatto penare anche la juve (e noi non abbiamo higuain dybala mandzukic là davanti)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2017)

Brutta partita
la squadra era stranamente imballata, Kessie ne è stato il simbolo,
fin qui dominante, ieri veniva spostato da chiunque, è caduto un sacco di volte reclamando falli inesistenti, brutto l'errore sul gol preso.
L'avevo detto, il rischio Muntari per questa tipologia di giocatori è enorme, almeno ha dimostrato voglia di rivalsa e personalità dopo l'errore.

Salvo Montolivo e Suso, 

sufficienti Donnarumma, Cutrone e Rodríguez

Sotto la sufficienza tutti gli altri, Calha sembrava la reincarnazione di Bertolacci

Incoraggiante l'ingresso di Biglia, ci serve.

In generale mi è parso un problema fisico, troppa gente sottotono proprio nella fluidità di corsa, soprattutto quelli che in settimana sono rimasti a Milanello ad allenarsi, evidentemente hanno caricato troppo.


----------



## Maximo (28 Agosto 2017)

Nel campionato italiano ci sono tantissime partite come quella di ieri, nessuno ti stende il tappeto rosso perchè ti chiami Bonucci, e se magari non sei al 100% rischi di fare delle figuracce. Il Cagliari è squadra vera, e ripeto non basta avere "i nomi" per vincere le partire, dobbiamo trovare la chimica di squadra, ricordiamolo rinnovata per 9/11, occorre che i nuovi si ambientino ad un campionato diverso da quello che erano abituati a giocare, insomma ci vuole tempo, l'importante adesso è partare a casa punti.

Quando si rifonda una squadra così profondamente come il Milan, purtroppo uno scotto iniziale lo si deve pagare, per arrivare a giocare con gli automatismi del Napoli ci vorrà forse un anno


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo ieri il migliore dopo Suso, non scherziamo, è arrivato in debito di ossigeno l'ultimo quarto d'ora ed ha sbagliato 3 palloni, ma caspita c'era sempre lui sulla palla con personalità se ieri non siamo affondati molto lo si deve a Montolivo, non può scendere sotto 6,5 il suo voto.


----------



## pipporo (28 Agosto 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Nel campionato italiano ci sono tantissime partite come quella di ieri, nessuno ti stende il tappeto rosso perchè ti chiami Bonucci, e se magari non sei al 100% rischi di fare delle figuracce. Il Cagliari è squadra vera, e ripeto non basta avere "i nomi" per vincere le partire, dobbiamo trovare la chimica di squadra, ricordiamolo rinnovata per 9/11, occorre che i nuovi si ambientino ad un campionato diverso da quello che erano abituati a giocare, insomma ci vuole tempo, l'importante adesso è partare a casa punti.
> 
> Quando si rifonda una squadra così profondamente come il Milan, purtroppo uno scotto iniziale lo si deve pagare, per arrivare a giocare con gli automatismi del Napoli ci vorrà forse un anno



Quoto in tuto.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Nel campionato italiano ci sono tantissime partite come quella di ieri, nessuno ti stende il tappeto rosso perchè ti chiami Bonucci, e se magari non sei al 100% rischi di fare delle figuracce. Il Cagliari è squadra vera, e ripeto non basta avere "i nomi" per vincere le partire, dobbiamo trovare la chimica di squadra, ricordiamolo rinnovata per 9/11, occorre che i nuovi si ambientino ad un campionato diverso da quello che erano abituati a giocare, insomma ci vuole tempo, l'importante adesso è partare a casa punti.
> 
> Quando si rifonda una squadra così profondamente come il Milan, purtroppo uno scotto iniziale lo si deve pagare, per arrivare a giocare con gli automatismi del Napoli ci vorrà forse un anno


Molto bene, Maximo.


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Donnaruma 5.5 mi sembra un po distratto
> Conti - 5.5 corre pero tanti passagi sbagliati
> RR-5 impalbabile
> Bonucci - 4 si deve dare un svegliata forse mi sbaglio io o questo si e gia montato la testa
> ...



No dai pagelle che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Io ieri alla fine della partita ero si incavolato perchè in cuor mio mi aspettavo una prestazione per almeno 3/4 molto diversa, invece ammetto che siamo stati per lunghi tratti imbarazzanti in balia del Cagliari e non del Real. Però non buttiamoci giù, vincere queste partite è comunque un buon segnale che ovviamente dovremo cogliere a partire dalla prox con la Lazio. Lì cominceremo davvero a capire se questa è stata una giornata storta o se siamo destinati a soffrire di nuovo tutto l'anno.
Donnarumma 6 Uscita salva risultato anche se rischiosa, e poi ordinaria amministrazione
Conti: 6 Non fa danni, però il COnti delle prime uscite era tutta un'altra cosa. Troppo timido deve dare di più, ma ho l'impressione che siccome Suso è devastante e ce l'ha sempre lui, COnti non riesca a trovare la posizione.
Musacchio 6. francamente faccio fatica a capire chi non gli dà la sufficienza. Senza infamia e senza lode, a parte quel colpo di tacco mancato che poteva essere il 2-0
Bonucci 5.5 Non è in forma è vero, ha causato un rigore che ci poteva costare carissimo per l'espulsione eventuale, ma non partiamo con i catastrofismi per favore deve solo trovare la forma.
Rodriguez 6.5. Inizio da 8, poi perde smalto in avanti ma comunque buon piede e buona prestazione
Montolivo 6.5. Credo sia la prima volta nella mia vita, che dò un buon voto a Montolivo. E' il giocarore in assoluto della storia del Milan (e ho quasi 50 anni) che non sopporto, ma dare meno di 6,5 ieri è malafede
Kessie 5.5 E' la media circa del 4 fino al pareggio e del 7 subito dopo. Inspiegabile la sua prestazione fino al pareggio, (Stanco? sufficienza? boh). Poi però dimostra tanto carattere e forza.
Chala: 4 Ieri è sembrato un giocatore di terza categoria. Imbarazzante, ma anche se penso che quell non sia il suo ruolo, bisogna dargli tempo.
Cutrone: 6,5. Vedo voti tra il 5.5 e il 5. Allora sblocca la partita, si sbatte, difende sempre bene la palla. Fa il massimo per come ha giocato il resto della squadra.
Suso 7,5. L'ho detto e l'ho ripeto: è il nostro miglior giocatore e di gran lunga. Ogni eventuale cambio modulo o gioco, deve sempre essere fatto in sua funzione, cioè dovremo essere noi ad adattarci a Suso e non viceversa. E' lui il top a cui si riferisce Fassone che venderemo se non andiamo in Champions purtroppo (Donnarumma è già venduto la clausola la pagheranno in un amen), quindi urge rinnovo per poter ahimè eventualmente venderlo tra i 70 e gli 80
Borini 6: Il classico giocatore che fai fatica a capire se è in campo oppure no, ma comunque si sbatte sempre, la sufficienza è d'obbligo.
Biglia 6: Per il poco che ha giocato, l'ha fatto bene con calma e tranquillità
Kalinic s.v.
ANtoneli s.v.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Montolivo ieri il migliore dopo Suso, non scherziamo, è arrivato in debito di ossigeno l'ultimo quarto d'ora ed ha sbagliato 3 palloni, ma caspita c'era sempre lui sulla palla con personalità se ieri non siamo affondati molto lo si deve a Montolivo, non può scendere sotto 6,5 il suo voto.



Per me meglio anche di Suso


----------



## URABALO (28 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo bisogno più di Rafinha che di Keita.
Con le tre punte sempre disponibili e a pieno regime questa squadra non potrà fare a meno di schierarne due contemporaneamente con Kalinic a fare da perno centrale e uno tra Cutrone e Silva a fungere da seconda punta di movimento.
Il nostro gioco si basa molto sulle fasce e sulla spinta degli esterni per questo schierare le due punte è quasi un obbligo.
All'occorrenza l'esterno sinistro d'attacco lo può fare e molto bene Bonaventura ma dobbiamo aggiungere un altro centrocampista di spessore e Rafinha è l'identikit perfetto.
La gestione del possesso palla deve essere la nostra vera arma difensiva ma per fare questo la squadra deve avere gamba e soprattutto gente tecnica e di personalità in mezzo al campo.
Rafinha/Bonaventura - Biglia - Kessie è tanta roba.
Ieri fino a quando abbiamo gestito bene la palla con la squadra molto corta non abbiamo concesso niente al Cagliari, poi forse per mancanza di gambe la squadra ha cominciato ad allungarsi e il Cagliari ha perforato con facilità estrema la nostra linea di centrocampo lasciando scoperti i nostri centrali.
Se vogliamo fare strada non possiamo permetterci di lasciare agli altri ritmo e iniziativa.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2017)

La partita di ieri offre spunti interessanti di analisi.
Mi ha molto incuriosito come si lavorava in fase di non possesso con un pressing alto e asfissiante. La prima mezz'ora il recupero della palla era veloce e feroce.
Borini, cutrone, suso erano letteralmente indiavolati e pressavano come matti per distruggere l'azione del cagliari sul nascere.
Via via le energie però sono venute meno e il pressing è divenuto sempre meno intenso ed efficace.
Per quanto si tenga palla e si giochi creiamo però poche occasioni gol e questo è un grosso limite.
Alla fin fine del possesso la palla arriva sempre a suso e ci si affida a una sua giocata per scardinare il bunker avversario. Il gol del resto non è arrivato grazie allo spagnolo?
La fascia di sinistra con borini era praticamente 'sterile' in quanto a creatività e giocate decisive. Con il rientro di bonaventura miglioreremo molto in possesso e qualità ma non in profondità nè presenza in area.
Poche , pochissime frecce al nostro arco se ci paragoniamo alle nostre rivali (inter, juve, napoli, roma).
Come se ne esce ? Sulla sinistra serve una punta vera, una che dia profondità e sostanza dentro l'area ma che negli ultimi 20 metri abbia lo spunto dell'ala o della mezza punta. 
Le nostre mezze ali preoccupate dalle ripartenze dei veloci cagliaritani hanno attaccato poco spazio e profondità ma il gol non può arrivare se non si portano tanti uomini in zona gol a meno che in area non hai ibrahimovic , costa , belotti.
Il nostro tridente non è un attacco da 'transizione' come lo è quello dell'inter ma è un trio da manovra che deve portar palla nella metà campo avversaria, riempirla e poi trovare il varco.
Una seconda punta con passo potrebbe offrirci soluzioni alternative.
Del resto niang (avessi detto neymar) per tanti mesi è stata per noi un'arma importante non perchè fosse un campione ma perchè aveva qualcosa di diverso dagli altri : passo e capacità di attaccar lo spazio.
Nel calcio di oggi si vince sulla transizione. Vedi gol cagliari.


----------



## Tobi (28 Agosto 2017)

ma forse io ho visto un'altra partita ma sto montolivo strepitoso solo io non l'ho visto? a parte quando ha evitato il tiro da centrocampo con donnarumma fuori dai pali non gli ho visto recuperare un pallone, contropiedi nostri rallentati oppure pallone regalato direttamente all'avversario, spesso fuori posizione e non riusciva a rientrare rapidamente (cosa impossibile per lui) quando si perdeva palla


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma forse io ho visto un'altra partita ma sto montolivo strepitoso solo io non l'ho visto? a parte quando ha evitato il tiro da centrocampo con donnarumma fuori dai pali non gli ho visto recuperare un pallone, contropiedi nostri rallentati oppure pallone regalato direttamente all'avversario, spesso fuori posizione e non riusciva a rientrare rapidamente (cosa impossibile per lui) quando si perdeva palla



E' stato il meno peggio diciamo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri offre spunti interessanti di analisi.
> Mi ha molto incuriosito come si lavorava in fase di non possesso con un pressing alto e asfissiante. La prima mezz'ora il recupero della palla era veloce e feroce.
> Borini, cutrone, suso erano letteralmente indiavolati e pressavano come matti per distruggere l'azione del cagliari sul nascere.
> Via via le energie però sono venute meno e il pressing è divenuto sempre meno intenso ed efficace.
> ...



Tutto condivisibile, 
perso Keita e fallito il tentativo di recupero di Niang non capisco perchè non si sia cercato giocatori con doti simili in tutto il mondo,
in Italia non c'è nulla, ma non mi paiono qualità impossibili da trovare altrove, 
comunque sarebbe già tanta roba un Papu Gomez.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma forse io ho visto un'altra partita ma sto montolivo strepitoso solo io non l'ho visto? a parte quando ha evitato il tiro da centrocampo con donnarumma fuori dai pali non gli ho visto recuperare un pallone, contropiedi nostri rallentati oppure pallone regalato direttamente all'avversario, spesso fuori posizione e non riusciva a rientrare rapidamente (cosa impossibile per lui) quando si perdeva palla



Dal mio punto di vista ha fatto pena finché è rimasto davanti la difesa..
ieri neppure il mediano riusciva a fare(solitamente ci riusciva) 
ma mettendolo da mezzala(casomai il suo vero ruolo) ha fatto tutt'altra prestazione 
non un 7 eh... ma neanche un 4 
infatti al massimo lo voglio rivedere SOLO come riserva mezzala 
basta aborti fuori ruolo!


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2017)

Da totale e completo denigratore di Montolivo, e considerando gli ultimi anni al Milan, mi sento di affermare che quella di ieri (unita alla partita con i macedoni a san Sito che però non conto data la pocheza avversaria), è una delle poche partite decenti con la nostra gloriosa maglia. Niente di eccezionale sia chiaro ma da 6,5, e per i suoi standard è tantissima roba. Se gioca così si può azzardare a fargli giocare qualche partita in coppa italia non solo le amichevoli del giovedì con la primavera. Ma senza esagerare però...


----------



## Lambro (28 Agosto 2017)

La verità é che stavamo tutti davanti allo schermo convinti di fare un sol boccone dei sardi, aspettandoci grandi giocate di hakan, sovrapposizioni devastanti di conti, assoluto strapotere fisico tattico da parte di kessie, invece la dura realtà ci ha messo di fronte ad alcuni limiti, tra cui un crollo fisico inatteso e una certa fatica nel creare pallegol.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2017)

vista allo stadio
quindi non ho letto sentito commenti ne dei media ne qua
immagino ci sia in generale un nuovo tiro al bersaglio al Milan e ai giocatori 

opinione mia:

- il Milan ieri ha vinto soffrendo ma è la stessa cosa che hanno fatto Inter, Juve e Napoli. Siamo a 6 punti come loro. Adesso dobbiamo pensare a preparare bene la partita contro la Lazio

- Montella ieri non ci ha capito nulla, ma è la prima che sbaglia e come dico dallo scorso anno è un allenatore fortunato, cosa ci in qualche modo ci può fare comodo nonostante a me non piaccia. Penso che abbia capito cosa non va, meglio imparare dalle vittorie sofferte che dalle sconfitte. In ogni caso per ora 6 vittorie su 6 non lo si può attaccare

- Suso è a oggi il giocatore che può fare la differenza non avendo il "topplayer", nonostante ieri l'intesa con Conti non sia stata eccezionale

- Sulla fascia sinistra invece non sembriamo così efficaci, Borini ci ha messo un sacco ad entrare in partita

- Kalinic come da pronostico non ha visto boccia (inutile dirlo, i veri attaccanti top non hanno bisogno di ambientamento, lui invece sì), c'è da dire che anche Cutrone ha fatto fatica dopo il goal 

- Bonucci non benissimo ieri

- Centrocampo inesistente dopo l'1-0, l'unico che è rimasto in partita con intelligenza è #RM18, che ha giocato un'altra ottima partita fino che non è scoppiato (tra l'altro negli ultimi minuti non ho capito come diavolo eravamo schierati, Montolivo faceva contemporaneamente mezz'ala, regista avanzato davanti a Biglia e seconda punta!!). 

- Biglia ottimo inizio speriamo sia in forma per la sua "forza lazio"

- nonostante vari problemini abbiamo vinto, possiamo solo migliorare


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2017)

Non ho visto la partita perchè ero a lavoro...è vero che Calhanoglu ha fatto una partita indecente?


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Agosto 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita perchè ero a lavoro...è vero che Calhanoglu ha fatto una partita indecente?



Impalpabile, forse non hai mai sfiorato la palla.
Anzi sì una volta da fuori area aveva la possibilità di tirare col sinistro e per portarsela sul destro l ha persa.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Impalpabile, forse non hai mai sfiorato la palla.
> Anzi sì una volta da fuori area aveva la possibilità di tirare col sinistro e per portarsela sul destro l ha persa.



Comincio a preoccuparmi..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Agosto 2017)

Bisogna giocare a tre dietro, e inutile aver preso un treno come Conti e un crossatore come Rodriguez
per tenerli dietro a fare i terzini nella difesa a 4, l'anno scorso Conti giocava come esterno di centrocampo
non dietro come terzino sennò col piffero che segnava 8 gol, e poi Bonucci con la difesa a 3 è una sicurezza,
in quella a 4 fa più buchi di Zapata, Montella deve iniziare a provare un modulo diverso dal 4-3-3.


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Bisogna giocare a tre dietro, e inutile aver preso un treno come Conti e un crossatore come Rodriguez
> per tenerli dietro a fare i terzini nella difesa a 4, l'anno scorso Conti giocava come esterno di centrocampo
> non dietro come terzino sennò col piffero che segnava 8 gol, e poi Bonucci con la difesa a 3 è una sicurezza,
> in quella a 4 fa più buchi di Zapata, Montella deve iniziare a provare un modulo diverso dal 4-3-3.



E ma Suso dove lo mettiamo? Forse bisognerà provare col 3-4-3 perchè Suso è fondamentale e non si può spostare dal suo ruolo. E pazienza se Chala e Jack dovranno alternarsi...


----------

